# L'area al Portello è del Milan, per la costruzione del nuovo stadio.



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.

Il Milan, per aggiudicarsi l'area, è salito fino a 4,05 milioni di euro all'anno. Il gruppo Vitali (avversario dei rossoneri) che ha perso la gara, si è fermato a 3,7 milioni di euro all'anno.

Il Portello, dunque, è rossonero! Il Milan avrà il suo nuovo stadio!

*Comunicato ufficiale di Fondazione Fiera: A seguito delle delibere assunte ieri, 6 luglio 2015, dal Comitato Esecutivo e dal Consiglio Generale, il Presidente di Fondazione Fiera Milano Benito Benedini, con l’unanime consenso del Comitato Esecutivo, comunica la decisione di assegnare il progetto di riqualificazione del padiglione 1-2 del Portello alla proposta pervenuta da A.C. Milan-Arup Italia: “WE ARE AC MILAN”. Il progetto vincitore risponde appieno agli obiettivi e alle finalità statutarie di Fondazione Fiera Milano; individua, inoltre, funzioni – sport, tempo libero, accoglienza, attività formative, ricerca, salute, servizi – adeguate alle esigenze della Città che si trasforma e alle linee di sviluppo del territorio metropolitano. Elemento predominante del progetto è lo stadio, spazio innovativo integrato nella trama del tessuto urbano circostante. Si prevedono inoltre funzioni complementari, organizzate intorno a una serie di percorsi pedonali verdi, con servizi alla persona, commercio al dettaglio, ristorazione, una struttura alberghiera in posizione privilegiata, in sinergia con il business principale e il fitness center, tutte funzioni volte a coinvolgere in modo attivo i cittadini. L’investimento previsto da AC Milan è di oltre 300 milioni di euro, e il canone di affitto per Fondazione Fiera Milano è fissato in 4,050 milioni di euro annui, a fronte della concessione di un diritto di superficie di anni 50. “Sono soddisfatto – dichiara il Presidente Benito Benedini – della decisione finale raggiunta dalla Fondazione Fiera Milano, una istituzione che conserva e valorizza il proprio patrimonio immobiliare con il solo fine di mettere a disposizione della collettività importanti infrastrutture, coerenti con le linee di sviluppo del territorio e di servizio alla cittadinanza. La proposta del Milan, oltre che dotare la Città di una struttura sportiva all’avanguardia, in linea con le più recenti realizzazioni europee, consente di ospitare sia funzioni compatibili con l’attività fieristico-congressuale, sia servizi di interesse generale, che contribuiscono al miglioramento del tessuto urbano.” “La valorizzazione dei padiglioni della Fiera – conclude il Presidente Benedini - è un elemento essenziale per completare la trasformazione dell’area, insediando nuove destinazioni d’uso adeguate alle esigenze di una città che si rinnova. All’interno della zona 8 la nuova pluralità di funzioni scelta dalla Fondazione per il Portello offre contenuti d’attualità e servizi al quartiere, all’insegna della qualità e della fruibilità pubblica dei suoi spazi”. Secondo il modus operandi da sempre utilizzato da Fondazione Fiera Milano nella realizzazione delle sue opere strutturali, anche l’iter per la riqualificazione del padiglione 1 e 2 del Portello ha registrato tappe scadenzate e precise, che hanno permesso agli organi statutari della Fondazione di analizzare con la massima attenzione, cura e trasparenza le proposte pervenute e i chiarimenti, gli approfondimenti e le implementazioni che si sono resi necessari in questi mesi. Una scelta, quella di oggi, che certamente contribuirà a far crescere il valore degli immobili nella zona, destinata a diventare un vero e proprio polo di attrazione, un nuovo salotto cittadino.*


----------



## sion (7 Luglio 2015)

evvai...ottimo!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Perfetto! Ora però evitiamo di farci affossare dai ricorsi al TAR... muoviamo gli ingranaggi giusti e proseguiamo dritti come un treno.


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



yes!!


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

Finalmente!


----------



## forzaplus44 (7 Luglio 2015)

Stupendo!!


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Il Milan, per aggiudicarsi l'area, è salito fino a 3,95 milioni di euro all'anno. Il gruppo Vitali (avversario dei rossoneri) che ha perso la gara, si è fermato a 3,7 milioni di euro all'anno.
> 
> Il Portello, dunque, è rossonero! Il Milan avrà il suo nuovo stadio!



Finalmente! Finalmente!!


----------



## Eziomare (7 Luglio 2015)

discorso un po' becero e forse fuori luogo da farsi adesso, ma spero che non ci "rifilino" uno stadietto da simil provinciale, stile Juventus.
Vorrei almeno 60/70.000 posti, passare da San Siro ad uno stadio minuto sarebbe per me uno shock.
Io amo troppo il Meazza.


----------



## mark (7 Luglio 2015)

Ottimo!! Era ora


----------



## il condor (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Il Milan, per aggiudicarsi l'area, è salito fino a 3,95 milioni di euro all'anno. Il gruppo Vitali (avversario dei rossoneri) che ha perso la gara, si è fermato a 3,7 milioni di euro all'anno.
> 
> Il Portello, dunque, è rossonero! Il Milan avrà il suo nuovo stadio!



se va bene inizio dei lavori nel 2020.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Il Milan, per aggiudicarsi l'area, è salito fino a 3,95 milioni di euro all'anno. Il gruppo Vitali (avversario dei rossoneri) che ha perso la gara, si è fermato a 3,7 milioni di euro all'anno.
> 
> Il Portello, dunque, è rossonero! Il Milan avrà il suo nuovo stadio!



Molto bene! Spero che i lavori comincino il prima possibile, abbiamo già aspettato troppo tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Il Milan, per aggiudicarsi l'area, è salito fino a 3,95 milioni di euro all'anno. Il gruppo Vitali (avversario dei rossoneri) che ha perso la gara, si è fermato a 3,7 milioni di euro all'anno.
> 
> Il Portello, dunque, è rossonero! Il Milan avrà il suo nuovo stadio!



Bene, ottima notizia.


----------



## Principe (7 Luglio 2015)

Non da 50000 grazie non siamo il conad stadium.


----------



## pipporo (7 Luglio 2015)

Dai dai dai


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2015)

Vicenda tutt'altro che conclusa,
il progetto non è urbanisticamente compatibile,
vediamo la politica come si muove


----------



## danyrossonera (7 Luglio 2015)

grandissima notizia! ora cominciamo sul serio a ragionare. nel 2018 vogliamo entrare nel nostro nuovo tempio


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Il Milan, per aggiudicarsi l'area, è salito fino a 3,95 milioni di euro all'anno. Il gruppo Vitali (avversario dei rossoneri) che ha perso la gara, si è fermato a 3,7 milioni di euro all'anno.
> 
> Il Portello, dunque, è rossonero! Il Milan avrà il suo nuovo stadio!



VAiii e ora via con i lavori  .


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vicenda tutt'altro che conclusa,
> il progetto non è urbanisticamente compatibile,
> vediamo la politica come si muove



Serve l'approvazione del comune ora?


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Luglio 2015)

Ancora non esulto.

Ci saranno ancora miriade di problemi.


----------



## ralf (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Il Milan, per aggiudicarsi l'area, è salito fino a 3,95 milioni di euro all'anno. Il gruppo Vitali (avversario dei rossoneri) che ha perso la gara, si è fermato a 3,7 milioni di euro all'anno.
> 
> Il Portello, dunque, è rossonero! Il Milan avrà il suo nuovo stadio!



"Chi fa lo stadio lì piazza un bel colpo" Cit. Ernesto Paolillo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Serve l'approvazione del comune ora?



Il Comune fa già parte di Fondazione Fiera, che è a conoscenza di tutto. Se non fosse compatibile da un punto di vista urbanistico non saremmo arrivati fino a questo punto. E non ci avrebbero assegnato nulla. Il percorso burocratico andrà avanti e serviranno altre autorizzazioni, ma ormai il grosso è fatto. TAR permettendo, che per me sono gli ostacoli maggiori.


----------



## Alberto (7 Luglio 2015)

Grande notizia... lo stadio di proprietà è fondamentale nel calcio di oggi... saranno tanti i ricavi... che potrebbero essere investiti nel mercato tra le altre cose... forse il miglior colpo fatto dal Milan quest'estate...


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il Comune fa già parte di Fondazione Fiera, che è a conoscenza di tutto. Se non fosse compatibile da un punto di vista urbanistico non saremmo arrivati fino a questo punto. E non ci avrebbero assegnato nulla.



Si più che altro mi ponevo i dubbi sui tempi per l'approvazione del comune.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Luglio 2015)

Non vedo l'ora


----------



## mark (7 Luglio 2015)

Speriamo che i tempi per la costruzione non siano troppo lunghi adesso


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2015)

Sì! Fantastico!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si più che altro mi ponevo i dubbi sui tempi per l'approvazione del comune.



Come dicevo serviranno altre autorizzazioni, ma quelle sono state già messe in conto. Purtroppo la variabile impazzita si chiama TAR. Se tutto fila liscio sarà pronto tra 3 stagioni (2018-2019).


----------



## Alberto (7 Luglio 2015)

Unica cosa... spero lascino margini per aumentare i posti in futuro... 48 mila mi sembrano un pò pochini!!!


----------



## neversayconte (7 Luglio 2015)

Ciao quali sono i tempi di realizzo dell'opera? e quando dovrebbero iniziare i lavori?


----------



## diavolo (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Il Milan, per aggiudicarsi l'area, è salito fino a 3,95 milioni di euro all'anno. Il gruppo Vitali (avversario dei rossoneri) che ha perso la gara, si è fermato a 3,7 milioni di euro all'anno.
> 
> Il Portello, dunque, è rossonero! Il Milan avrà il suo nuovo stadio!


Ottima notizia,ora via con le ruspe...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Ciao quali sono i tempi di realizzo dell'opera? e quando dovrebbero iniziare i lavori?



Salvo ricorsi al TAR, i lavori inizieranno a gennaio 2016 e verranno ultimati nel giro di due anni. Inaugurazione nella stagione 2018-2019.


----------



## neversayconte (7 Luglio 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Unica cosa... spero lascino margini per aumentare i posti in futuro... 48 mila mi sembrano un pò pochini!!!



piazzeranno 20 mila sgabelli a ridosso delle uscite di sicurezza per farvi contenti


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Il Milan, per aggiudicarsi l'area, è salito fino a 3,95 milioni di euro all'anno. Il gruppo Vitali (avversario dei rossoneri) che ha perso la gara, si è fermato a 3,7 milioni di euro all'anno.
> 
> Il Portello, dunque, è rossonero! Il Milan avrà il suo nuovo stadio!



Senza l'influenza di Berlusconi non l'avremmo mai spuntata, bisogna ammetterlo


Bella storia


----------



## Dany20 (7 Luglio 2015)

Evvai finalmente. Vicino Casa Milan tra l'altro. Speriamo non lo facciano piccolo.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Il Milan, per aggiudicarsi l'area, è salito fino a 3,95 milioni di euro all'anno. Il gruppo Vitali (avversario dei rossoneri) che ha perso la gara, si è fermato a 3,7 milioni di euro all'anno.
> 
> Il Portello, dunque, è rossonero! Il Milan avrà il suo nuovo stadio!



Calma. Ora va capito a che punto stanno le trattative con la Concessionaria Citroen che andrà demolita insieme al padiglione della Fiera
Su quel fronte non hanno detto più nulla


----------



## bargnani83 (7 Luglio 2015)

oggi franco ordine su il giornale ha scritto di stadio da 52000 posti.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Luglio 2015)

Essendo in Italia aspetto ad esultare. Lo farò quando iniziano ufficialmente i lavori.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Calma. Ora va capito a che punto stanno le trattative con la Concessionaria Citroen che andrà demolita insieme al padiglione della Fiera
> Su quel fronte non hanno detto più nulla



Fondazione Fiera non ci avrebbe assegnato l'area senza l'accordo con Citroen. Infatti dalle ultime notizie sembra che l'accordo ci sia.


----------



## Principe (7 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> oggi franco ordine su il giornale ha scritto di stadio da 52000 posti.



Boh a me per il Milan sembrano nulla . Il nostro stadio è META' di quello del Barcellona !!!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

*Milan Channel ora*


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora*


Speriamo non sia lo stesso "Si" che diede Martinez!


----------



## Love (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora*



questi portano jella con questi siii !!!


----------



## neversayconte (7 Luglio 2015)

Ahahah M. Channel; 
e il simpatico titolista


----------



## Alberto (7 Luglio 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Boh a me per il Milan sembrano nulla . Il nostro stadio è META' di quello del Barcellona !!!!



Concordo in pieno... il Milan è (tornerà) tra le grandi d'Europa presto secondo me. Le grandi d'Europa hanno stadi di minimo 60 mila posti... parlo chiaramente di Real, Barca, Bayer Monaco... noi siamo/torneremo a questo livello... per cui minimo 60 mila posti me li aspettavo.. fermo restando che è il più grande acquisto di quest'anno... molto più di qualunque campione possano comprare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora*



Non vedo l'ora il progetto mi piace tantissimo .


----------



## Devil (7 Luglio 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Boh a me per il Milan sembrano nulla . Il nostro stadio è META' di quello del Barcellona !!!!



Lo stadio del Liverpool è di 45.000 posti, eppure hanno fatto la storia del calcio


----------



## robs91 (7 Luglio 2015)

*Vicesindaco di Milano De Cesaris: adesso aspettiamo di poter vedere e valutare il progetto definitivo. La decisione di Fiera non significa che l'opera sarà realizzata: oltre alle valutazioni preliminari tecniche ed urbanistiche, sarà infatti necessario il confronto in giunta e anche in Consiglio comunale, nonché l'approfondimento di tutti i rilievi avanzati dai cittadini della zona*


----------



## markjordan (7 Luglio 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno... il Milan è (tornerà) tra le grandi d'Europa presto secondo me. Le grandi d'Europa hanno stadi di minimo 60 mila posti... parlo chiaramente di Real, Barca, Bayer Monaco... noi siamo/torneremo a questo livello... per cui minimo 60 mila posti me li aspettavo..


belo 60 mila ma x 2 partite all'anno mi sa che rende + uno sui 50mila
52 x me e' ok , 48 no


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (7 Luglio 2015)

Il nuovo stadio onestamente mi fa un po schifo, ma non si puo negare l'importanza del stadio di proprieta. Ben venga allora. Una buona novita, anche in vista del acquisto da parte die Mr Bee.


----------



## smallball (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Il Milan, per aggiudicarsi l'area, è salito fino a 3,95 milioni di euro all'anno. Il gruppo Vitali (avversario dei rossoneri) che ha perso la gara, si è fermato a 3,7 milioni di euro all'anno.
> 
> Il Portello, dunque, è rossonero! Il Milan avrà il suo nuovo stadio!


grande notizia sono felice!!


----------



## Principe (7 Luglio 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Lo stadio del Liverpool è di 45.000 posti, eppure hanno fatto la storia del calcio



Stai parlando di un club che ad oggi non vale nulla . Il calcio è moderno . I migliori stadi in Europa sono il camp nou, il bernabeu, l' emirates stadium e l' allianz arena , l' old trafford . Tutti stadi che partono da ALMENO 65000 posti .


----------



## markjordan (7 Luglio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Vicesindaco di Milano De Cesaris:Ora attendiamo di poter vedere e valutare il progetto definitivo. La decisione di Fiera non significa che l'opera sarà realizzata: oltre alle preliminari valutazioni tecniche ed urbanistiche, sarà infatti necessario il confronto in giunta e in Consiglio comunale, nonché l'approfondimento di tutti i rilievi avanzati dai cittadini*


.


----------



## il condor (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel ora*



 tempo 2 settimane: 

Ufficiale: stadio a Vitali.



robs91 ha scritto:


> *Vicesindaco di Milano De Cesaris: adesso aspettiamo di poter vedere e valutare il progetto definitivo. La decisione di Fiera non significa che l'opera sarà realizzata: oltre alle valutazioni preliminari tecniche ed urbanistiche, sarà infatti necessario il confronto in giunta e anche in Consiglio comunale, nonché l'approfondimento di tutti i rilievi avanzati dai cittadini della zona*



burocrazia portami via...


----------



## Hellscream (7 Luglio 2015)

Passeranno ancora anni ed anni... si sa, siamo in Italia.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Serve l'approvazione del comune ora?



Ne sappiamo qualcosa noi romanisti, un iter che non finisce mai, adesso dovete presentare il progetto al comune che con una delibera deve votare l'interesse pubblico dell'opera e ha 90 giorni di tempo per farlo dal deposito del progetto, a quel punto va consegnato sempre al comune il progetto definitivo il comune se non ha nulla da ridire lo passa alla regione che ha 6 mesi di tempo per l'approvazione e poi si può partire con i lavori, il nostro progetto è stato presentato in comune a giugno scorso e ad oggi ancora non è arrivato in regione, ma forse al nord le cose funzionano un po meglio quindi magari si fa più velocemente


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Luglio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Vicesindaco di Milano De Cesaris: adesso aspettiamo di poter vedere e valutare il progetto definitivo. La decisione di Fiera non significa che l'opera sarà realizzata: oltre alle valutazioni preliminari tecniche ed urbanistiche, sarà infatti necessario il confronto in giunta e anche in Consiglio comunale, nonché l'approfondimento di tutti i rilievi avanzati dai cittadini della zona*



Eccoci... perdiamoci altri 6 mesi mi raccomando


----------



## Alberto (7 Luglio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> belo 60 mila ma x 2 partite all'anno mi sa che rende + uno sui 50mila
> 52 x me e' ok , 48 no



Però c'è da fare anche un altro discorso, i biglietti saranno introvabili, e costeranno molto secondo me, oltre a lasciare molti tifosi fuori dallo stadio stesso, perchè quando il Milan tornerà ai livelli che gli competono (a breve secondo me) sapppiamo bene che i tifosi seguiranno la squadra in massa... mi ricordo i bei tempi quando il Milan era uno squadrone e S. Siro si riempiva quasi tutto, mi ricordo un Milan-Barca (1-0 Sheva su cross di Cafù) dove c'erano 80 mila spettatori, neanche un posto libero, ed io ero li. Magari non giochi tutti i giorni con il Barca, ma a quei tempi anche in un Milan-Atalanta c'erano minimo 60-65 mila spettatori.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (7 Luglio 2015)

Notizia fantastica e giornata storica! L'obiettivo è inaugurarlo nella stagione 2018/2019, speriamo di farcela anche se i tempi in italia sono sempre lunghi


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Il Milan, per aggiudicarsi l'area, è salito fino a 3,95 milioni di euro all'anno. Il gruppo Vitali (avversario dei rossoneri) che ha perso la gara, si è fermato a 3,7 milioni di euro all'anno.
> 
> Il Portello, dunque, è rossonero! Il Milan avrà il suo nuovo stadio!



Addirittura hanno deciso oggi? Incredibile, non ci credevo più! Bene, è un'ottima notizia! Certo,mi dispiacerà sempre avere uno stadio più piccolo di quello che il nostro blasone meriterebbe, ma ormai pazienza, l'importante è trarne ottimi ricavi nel tempo, e se sarà aperto tutti i giorni penso che questo sia possibile. D'altronde quello juventino è ancora più piccolo, e loro in Italia hanno più tifosi, per cui tocca farsi andare bene questa nuova filosofia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ne sappiamo qualcosa noi romanisti, un iter che non finisce mai, adesso dovete presentare il progetto al comune che con una delibera deve votare l'interesse pubblico dell'opera e ha 90 giorni di tempo per farlo dal deposito del progetto, a quel punto va consegnato sempre al comune il progetto definitivo il comune se non ha nulla da ridire lo passa alla regione che ha 6 mesi di tempo per l'approvazione e poi si può partire con i lavori, il nostro progetto è stato presentato in comune a giugno scorso e ad oggi ancora non è arrivato in regione, ma forse al nord le cose funzionano un po meglio quindi magari si fa più velocemente



La Regione (Maroni) non darà problemi (si è già detto favorevole al progetto), la maggioranza del Comune pure dovrebbe essere dalla nostra parte. Speriamo di non avere intoppi.


----------



## markjordan (7 Luglio 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Però c'è da fare anche un altro discorso, i biglietti saranno introvabili, e costeranno molto secondo me, oltre a lasciare molti tifosi fuori dallo stadio stesso, perchè quando il Milan tornerà ai livelli che gli competono (a breve secondo me) sapppiamo bene che i tifosi seguiranno la squadra in massa... mi ricordo i bei tempi quando il Milan era uno squadrone e S. Siro si riempiva quasi tutto, mi ricordo un Milan-Barca (1-0 Sheva su cross di Cafù) dove c'erano 80 mila spettatori, neanche un posto libero, ed io ero li. Magari non giochi tutti i giorni con il Barca, ma a quei tempi anche in un Milan-Atalanta c'erano minimo 60-65 mila spettatori.


mmm , il cambiamento in pochi anni e' stato enorme , la gente diserta lo stadio x abitudine ormai anche in piazze vincenti
ma puoi e spero tu abbia ragione
potendo lo vorrei di 60mila pure io


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Luglio 2015)

A me spaventa molto la burocrazia


----------



## Alberto (7 Luglio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> mmm , il cambiamento in pochi anni e' stato enorme , la gente diserta lo stadio x abitudine ormai anche in piazze vincenti
> ma puoi e spero tu abbia ragione
> potendo lo vorrei di 60mila pure io



Vero, ma il Milan lo stadio lo riempie sempre... la Juve nonostante abbia più tifosi solo ora lo riempie (anche se probabilmente il delle alpi non lo riempiva perchè bisognava portarsi il binocolo per vedere la partita), ma il Milan è un discorso a parte... quando tornerà ai vertici in Italia ed Europa lo riempirà costantemente


----------



## arcanum (7 Luglio 2015)

La burocrazia e i "problemi" politici non li temo affatto...abbiamo un certo Cavaliere come presidente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> La burocrazia e i "problemi" politici non li temo affatto...abbiamo un certo Cavaliere come presidente



Si infatti, io non mi preoccuperi tantissimo.


----------



## Alex (7 Luglio 2015)

speriamo possa essere l'inizio di una nuova era


----------



## smallball (7 Luglio 2015)

peccato solo per i 48 mila posti...era meglio 55 mila


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Serve l'approvazione del comune ora?



Chiaro, quella della commissione urbanistica, 
la giunta comunale è di sinistra, probabilmente essendo non lontani dalle elezioni comunali si spera in una giunta più favorevole,
per esempio con la Moratti avrebbero anche potuto demolire il duomo e farci lo stadio


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2015)

*Attenzione a quello che scrivete...

-) *http://www.milanworld.net/linsulto-su-internet-e-reato-vt16614.html


----------



## Hammer (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La Regione (Maroni) non darà problemi (si è già detto favorevole al progetto), la maggioranza del Comune pure dovrebbe essere dalla nostra parte. Speriamo di non avere intoppi.



Li avremo sicuramente a prescindere dall'appoggio che avremo dagli organi alti

La burocrazia è un mostro a venti teste, un'idra


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> peccato solo per i 48 mila posti...era meglio 55 mila



Potrebbero portarlo a 50.000 posti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Li avremo sicuramente a prescindere dall'appoggio che avremo dagli organi alti
> 
> La burocrazia è un mostro a venti teste, un'idra



Speriamo bene, non vorrei trovarmi tra un anno ancora a babbo morto e quindi dover tifare Salvini Sindaco perché il Comune ci mette i bastoni tra le ruote...


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2015)

MarcoMilan88 ha scritto:


> Notizia fantastica e giornata storica! L'obiettivo è inaugurarlo nella stagione 2018/2019, speriamo di farcela anche se i tempi in italia sono sempre lunghi



Sinceramente non ci credo per niente alle previsioni di apertura. Ad andare bene sarà pronto nel 2020, e finchè non inizieranno i lavori al Portello, di sicuro io non metterò le mani avanti.


----------



## Hammer (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene, non vorrei trovarmi tra un anno ancora a babbo morto e quindi dover tifare *Salvini Sindaco* perché il Comune ci mette i bastoni tra le ruote...



Ehi, ehi... 

Scherzi a parte, mi preoccupavo, più che del Comune, dei mille ricorsi disponibili per i progetti perdenti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ehi, ehi...
> 
> Scherzi a parte, mi preoccupavo, più che del Comune, dei mille ricorsi disponibili per i progetti perdenti.



infatti, quello è lo scoglio che purtroppo non si può aggirare... con la politica possiamo girarcela come vogliamo, ma se mettono in mezzo i Tribunali si fa dura. Incrociamo le dita!


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2015)

È pronto il BAN per chi parlerà dei posti dello stadio ... Hahahah ..

Edit : oddio NO  io scherzavo ma veramente ne state discutendo !!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2015)

Ma è l'area dove potremmo costruire al massimo una capanna con due file di sedie?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2015)

*Comunicato ufficiale di Fondazione Fiera: A seguito delle delibere assunte ieri, 6 luglio 2015, dal Comitato Esecutivo e dal Consiglio Generale, il Presidente di Fondazione Fiera Milano Benito Benedini, con l’unanime consenso del Comitato Esecutivo, comunica la decisione di assegnare il progetto di riqualificazione del padiglione 1-2 del Portello alla proposta pervenuta da A.C. Milan-Arup Italia: “WE ARE AC MILAN”. Il progetto vincitore risponde appieno agli obiettivi e alle finalità statutarie di Fondazione Fiera Milano; individua, inoltre, funzioni – sport, tempo libero, accoglienza, attività formative, ricerca, salute, servizi – adeguate alle esigenze della Città che si trasforma e alle linee di sviluppo del territorio metropolitano. Elemento predominante del progetto è lo stadio, spazio innovativo integrato nella trama del tessuto urbano circostante. Si prevedono inoltre funzioni complementari, organizzate intorno a una serie di percorsi pedonali verdi, con servizi alla persona, commercio al dettaglio, ristorazione, una struttura alberghiera in posizione privilegiata, in sinergia con il business principale e il fitness center, tutte funzioni volte a coinvolgere in modo attivo i cittadini. L’investimento previsto da AC Milan è di oltre 300 milioni di euro, e il canone di affitto per Fondazione Fiera Milano è fissato in 4,050 milioni di euro annui, a fronte della concessione di un diritto di superficie di anni 50. “Sono soddisfatto – dichiara il Presidente Benito Benedini – della decisione finale raggiunta dalla Fondazione Fiera Milano, una istituzione che conserva e valorizza il proprio patrimonio immobiliare con il solo fine di mettere a disposizione della collettività importanti infrastrutture, coerenti con le linee di sviluppo del territorio e di servizio alla cittadinanza. La proposta del Milan, oltre che dotare la Città di una struttura sportiva all’avanguardia, in linea con le più recenti realizzazioni europee, consente di ospitare sia funzioni compatibili con l’attività fieristico-congressuale, sia servizi di interesse generale, che contribuiscono al miglioramento del tessuto urbano.” “La valorizzazione dei padiglioni della Fiera – conclude il Presidente Benedini - è un elemento essenziale per completare la trasformazione dell’area, insediando nuove destinazioni d’uso adeguate alle esigenze di una città che si rinnova. All’interno della zona 8 la nuova pluralità di funzioni scelta dalla Fondazione per il Portello offre contenuti d’attualità e servizi al quartiere, all’insegna della qualità e della fruibilità pubblica dei suoi spazi”. Secondo il modus operandi da sempre utilizzato da Fondazione Fiera Milano nella realizzazione delle sue opere strutturali, anche l’iter per la riqualificazione del padiglione 1 e 2 del Portello ha registrato tappe scadenzate e precise, che hanno permesso agli organi statutari della Fondazione di analizzare con la massima attenzione, cura e trasparenza le proposte pervenute e i chiarimenti, gli approfondimenti e le implementazioni che si sono resi necessari in questi mesi. Una scelta, quella di oggi, che certamente contribuirà a far crescere il valore degli immobili nella zona, destinata a diventare un vero e proprio polo di attrazione, un nuovo salotto cittadino.*


----------



## Renegade (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale di Fondazione Fiera: A seguito delle delibere assunte ieri, 6 luglio 2015, dal Comitato Esecutivo e dal Consiglio Generale, il Presidente di Fondazione Fiera Milano Benito Benedini, con l’unanime consenso del Comitato Esecutivo, comunica la decisione di assegnare il progetto di riqualificazione del padiglione 1-2 del Portello alla proposta pervenuta da A.C. Milan-Arup Italia: “WE ARE AC MILAN”. Il progetto vincitore risponde appieno agli obiettivi e alle finalità statutarie di Fondazione Fiera Milano; individua, inoltre, funzioni – sport, tempo libero, accoglienza, attività formative, ricerca, salute, servizi – adeguate alle esigenze della Città che si trasforma e alle linee di sviluppo del territorio metropolitano. Elemento predominante del progetto è lo stadio, spazio innovativo integrato nella trama del tessuto urbano circostante. Si prevedono inoltre funzioni complementari, organizzate intorno a una serie di percorsi pedonali verdi, con servizi alla persona, commercio al dettaglio, ristorazione, una struttura alberghiera in posizione privilegiata, in sinergia con il business principale e il fitness center, tutte funzioni volte a coinvolgere in modo attivo i cittadini. L’investimento previsto da AC Milan è di oltre 300 milioni di euro, e il canone di affitto per Fondazione Fiera Milano è fissato in 4,050 milioni di euro annui, a fronte della concessione di un diritto di superficie di anni 50. “Sono soddisfatto – dichiara il Presidente Benito Benedini – della decisione finale raggiunta dalla Fondazione Fiera Milano, una istituzione che conserva e valorizza il proprio patrimonio immobiliare con il solo fine di mettere a disposizione della collettività importanti infrastrutture, coerenti con le linee di sviluppo del territorio e di servizio alla cittadinanza. La proposta del Milan, oltre che dotare la Città di una struttura sportiva all’avanguardia, in linea con le più recenti realizzazioni europee, consente di ospitare sia funzioni compatibili con l’attività fieristico-congressuale, sia servizi di interesse generale, che contribuiscono al miglioramento del tessuto urbano.” “La valorizzazione dei padiglioni della Fiera – conclude il Presidente Benedini - è un elemento essenziale per completare la trasformazione dell’area, insediando nuove destinazioni d’uso adeguate alle esigenze di una città che si rinnova. All’interno della zona 8 la nuova pluralità di funzioni scelta dalla Fondazione per il Portello offre contenuti d’attualità e servizi al quartiere, all’insegna della qualità e della fruibilità pubblica dei suoi spazi”. Secondo il modus operandi da sempre utilizzato da Fondazione Fiera Milano nella realizzazione delle sue opere strutturali, anche l’iter per la riqualificazione del padiglione 1 e 2 del Portello ha registrato tappe scadenzate e precise, che hanno permesso agli organi statutari della Fondazione di analizzare con la massima attenzione, cura e trasparenza le proposte pervenute e i chiarimenti, gli approfondimenti e le implementazioni che si sono resi necessari in questi mesi. Una scelta, quella di oggi, che certamente contribuirà a far crescere il valore degli immobili nella zona, destinata a diventare un vero e proprio polo di attrazione, un nuovo salotto cittadino.*



Arriveranno sicuramente un altra miriade di problemi con TAR e robe varie. Di certo preferivo perdessimo questa gara. Un Milan che deve tornare ai livelli di Real, Barca e UTD diventando una superpotenza con soli 48.000 posti è ridicolo. Anche per i ricavi futuri, perché se un giorno tornerai davvero grande a quei livelli, molta gente rimarrà fuori e non puoi aumentare i prezzi dei biglietti in forma spropositata o finisci per perderci. Se consideriamo poi che abbiamo pure aumentato l'affitto annuale e ci ritroviamo a dover pagare pure quello di Casa Milan... Mah. Ormai è andata, vediamo.


----------



## arcanum (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Attenzione a quello che scrivete...
> 
> -) *http://www.milanworld.net/linsulto-su-internet-e-reato-vt16614.html



Sorry


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> *Vicesindaco di Milano De Cesaris: adesso aspettiamo di poter vedere e valutare il progetto definitivo. La decisione di Fiera non significa che l'opera sarà realizzata: oltre alle valutazioni preliminari tecniche ed urbanistiche, sarà infatti necessario il confronto in giunta e anche in Consiglio comunale, nonché l'approfondimento di tutti i rilievi avanzati dai cittadini della zona*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale di Fondazione Fiera: A seguito delle delibere assunte ieri, 6 luglio 2015, dal Comitato Esecutivo e dal Consiglio Generale, il Presidente di Fondazione Fiera Milano Benito Benedini, con l’unanime consenso del Comitato Esecutivo, comunica la decisione di assegnare il progetto di riqualificazione del padiglione 1-2 del Portello alla proposta pervenuta da A.C. Milan-Arup Italia: “WE ARE AC MILAN”. Il progetto vincitore risponde appieno agli obiettivi e alle finalità statutarie di Fondazione Fiera Milano; individua, inoltre, funzioni – sport, tempo libero, accoglienza, attività formative, ricerca, salute, servizi – adeguate alle esigenze della Città che si trasforma e alle linee di sviluppo del territorio metropolitano. Elemento predominante del progetto è lo stadio, spazio innovativo integrato nella trama del tessuto urbano circostante. Si prevedono inoltre funzioni complementari, organizzate intorno a una serie di percorsi pedonali verdi, con servizi alla persona, commercio al dettaglio, ristorazione, una struttura alberghiera in posizione privilegiata, in sinergia con il business principale e il fitness center, tutte funzioni volte a coinvolgere in modo attivo i cittadini. L’investimento previsto da AC Milan è di oltre 300 milioni di euro, e il canone di affitto per Fondazione Fiera Milano è fissato in 4,050 milioni di euro annui, a fronte della concessione di un diritto di superficie di anni 50. “Sono soddisfatto – dichiara il Presidente Benito Benedini – della decisione finale raggiunta dalla Fondazione Fiera Milano, una istituzione che conserva e valorizza il proprio patrimonio immobiliare con il solo fine di mettere a disposizione della collettività importanti infrastrutture, coerenti con le linee di sviluppo del territorio e di servizio alla cittadinanza. La proposta del Milan, oltre che dotare la Città di una struttura sportiva all’avanguardia, in linea con le più recenti realizzazioni europee, consente di ospitare sia funzioni compatibili con l’attività fieristico-congressuale, sia servizi di interesse generale, che contribuiscono al miglioramento del tessuto urbano.” “La valorizzazione dei padiglioni della Fiera – conclude il Presidente Benedini - è un elemento essenziale per completare la trasformazione dell’area, insediando nuove destinazioni d’uso adeguate alle esigenze di una città che si rinnova. All’interno della zona 8 la nuova pluralità di funzioni scelta dalla Fondazione per il Portello offre contenuti d’attualità e servizi al quartiere, all’insegna della qualità e della fruibilità pubblica dei suoi spazi”. Secondo il modus operandi da sempre utilizzato da Fondazione Fiera Milano nella realizzazione delle sue opere strutturali, anche l’iter per la riqualificazione del padiglione 1 e 2 del Portello ha registrato tappe scadenzate e precise, che hanno permesso agli organi statutari della Fondazione di analizzare con la massima attenzione, cura e trasparenza le proposte pervenute e i chiarimenti, gli approfondimenti e le implementazioni che si sono resi necessari in questi mesi. Una scelta, quella di oggi, che certamente contribuirà a far crescere il valore degli immobili nella zona, destinata a diventare un vero e proprio polo di attrazione, un nuovo salotto cittadino.*



Conoscendo la burocrazia italiana,esulterò solo al match d'esordio dello stadio.


----------



## arcanum (7 Luglio 2015)

Io di urbanistica e Milano città so ben poco quindi non mi espongo troppo, però a quanto pare l'area Portello, rispetto a Sesto S.Giovanni è più nel cuore della città ed è vicina a Casa Milan o sbaglio?

In tal caso no problem per i posti a sedere. Oramai mi son rassegnato all'idea che con gli anni gli stadi non si riempiranno mai come anni fa, se ancora la gente va allo stadio è grazie alla "vecchia mentalità" di alcuni Tifosi, le nuove generazioni son cresciute a pane e internet, zero fiducia quindi.


----------



## Hammer (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> infatti, quello è lo scoglio che purtroppo non si può aggirare... con la politica possiamo girarcela come vogliamo, ma se mettono in mezzo i Tribunali si fa dura. Incrociamo le dita!



Forse mi sono perso un passaggio, non capisco perché la giunta dovrebbe esserci ostile


----------



## Dapone (7 Luglio 2015)

oh ma un posto per Clasie?



ok battutaccia. sono troppo euforico per lo stadio.


----------



## bargnani83 (7 Luglio 2015)

Alla fine ha vinto chi ha offerto piu' soldi per l'affitto.l'italia....


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato ufficiale di Fondazione Fiera: A seguito delle delibere assunte ieri, 6 luglio 2015, dal Comitato Esecutivo e dal Consiglio Generale, il Presidente di Fondazione Fiera Milano Benito Benedini, con l’unanime consenso del Comitato Esecutivo, comunica la decisione di assegnare il progetto di riqualificazione del padiglione 1-2 del Portello alla proposta pervenuta da A.C. Milan-Arup Italia: “WE ARE AC MILAN”. Il progetto vincitore risponde appieno agli obiettivi e alle finalità statutarie di Fondazione Fiera Milano; individua, inoltre, funzioni – sport, tempo libero, accoglienza, attività formative, ricerca, salute, servizi – adeguate alle esigenze della Città che si trasforma e alle linee di sviluppo del territorio metropolitano. Elemento predominante del progetto è lo stadio, spazio innovativo integrato nella trama del tessuto urbano circostante. Si prevedono inoltre funzioni complementari, organizzate intorno a una serie di percorsi pedonali verdi, con servizi alla persona, commercio al dettaglio, ristorazione, una struttura alberghiera in posizione privilegiata, in sinergia con il business principale e il fitness center, tutte funzioni volte a coinvolgere in modo attivo i cittadini. L’investimento previsto da AC Milan è di oltre 300 milioni di euro, e il canone di affitto per Fondazione Fiera Milano è fissato in 4,050 milioni di euro annui, a fronte della concessione di un diritto di superficie di anni 50. “Sono soddisfatto – dichiara il Presidente Benito Benedini – della decisione finale raggiunta dalla Fondazione Fiera Milano, una istituzione che conserva e valorizza il proprio patrimonio immobiliare con il solo fine di mettere a disposizione della collettività importanti infrastrutture, coerenti con le linee di sviluppo del territorio e di servizio alla cittadinanza. La proposta del Milan, oltre che dotare la Città di una struttura sportiva all’avanguardia, in linea con le più recenti realizzazioni europee, consente di ospitare sia funzioni compatibili con l’attività fieristico-congressuale, sia servizi di interesse generale, che contribuiscono al miglioramento del tessuto urbano.” “La valorizzazione dei padiglioni della Fiera – conclude il Presidente Benedini - è un elemento essenziale per completare la trasformazione dell’area, insediando nuove destinazioni d’uso adeguate alle esigenze di una città che si rinnova. All’interno della zona 8 la nuova pluralità di funzioni scelta dalla Fondazione per il Portello offre contenuti d’attualità e servizi al quartiere, all’insegna della qualità e della fruibilità pubblica dei suoi spazi”. Secondo il modus operandi da sempre utilizzato da Fondazione Fiera Milano nella realizzazione delle sue opere strutturali, anche l’iter per la riqualificazione del padiglione 1 e 2 del Portello ha registrato tappe scadenzate e precise, che hanno permesso agli organi statutari della Fondazione di analizzare con la massima attenzione, cura e trasparenza le proposte pervenute e i chiarimenti, gli approfondimenti e le implementazioni che si sono resi necessari in questi mesi. Una scelta, quella di oggi, che certamente contribuirà a far crescere il valore degli immobili nella zona, destinata a diventare un vero e proprio polo di attrazione, un nuovo salotto cittadino.*





bargnani83 ha scritto:


> Alla fine ha vinto chi ha offerto piu' soldi per l'affitto.l'italia....



Yes. L'offerta iniziale a quanto pare era 3,5 milioni annui, poi salita a 3,95 e alla fine 4,05.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Luglio 2015)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Io di urbanistica e Milano città so ben poco quindi non mi espongo troppo, però a quanto pare l'area Portello, rispetto a Sesto S.Giovanni è più nel cuore della città ed è vicina a Casa Milan o sbaglio?
> 
> In tal caso no problem per i posti a sedere. Oramai mi son rassegnato all'idea che con gli anni gli stadi non si riempiranno mai come anni fa, se ancora la gente va allo stadio è grazie alla "vecchia mentalità" di alcuni Tifosi, le nuove generazioni son cresciute a pane e internet, zero fiducia quindi.



Lo stadio sarà a neanche 20 metri dalla sede


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Luglio 2015)

*De Cesaris (vice sindaco di Milano) risponde così su Twitter ad alcuni commenti sui fatti di oggi*


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *De Cesaris (vice sindaco di Milano) risponde così su Twitter ad alcuni commenti sui fatti di oggi*


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Forse mi sono perso un passaggio, non capisco perché la giunta dovrebbe esserci ostile



Anche io


----------



## HyenaSmith (7 Luglio 2015)

Non ci arrivate? A breve ci sarà la campagna elettorale, è palese che per ragioni politiche alcune frange calcheranno la questione stadio per motivi che penso siano chiarissimi a tutti. La vedo molto difficile la cosa, ci sarà molto ostruzionismo burocratico che rischia di portare le cose troppo per le lunghe, non so, mi sembra davvero amara la situazione, speriamo nel buonsenso.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fondazione Fiera ha appena deciso. L'area al Portello andrà al Milan che così potrà costruire il nuovo stadio.
> 
> Il Milan, per aggiudicarsi l'area, è salito fino a 4,05 milioni di euro all'anno. Il gruppo Vitali (avversario dei rossoneri) che ha perso la gara, si è fermato a 3,7 milioni di euro all'anno.
> 
> ...



Grandissima notizia e quindi sono chiaramente molto contento. Lo stadio di proprieta' nel calcio di oggi e' indispensabile. Coi ricavi ogni anno ci compri un top player o nella piu' sciagurata ipotesi ripiani il bilancio. Ora spero solo in un ritocco della capienza da 48.000 ad almeno 55.000, anche se per la conformazione molto vincolante del progetto la vedo un po' dura...


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Luglio 2015)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Grandissima notizia e quindi sono chiaramente molto contento. Lo stadio di proprieta' nel calcio di oggi e' indispensabile. Coi ricavi ogni anno ci compri un top player o nella piu' sciagurata ipotesi ripiani il bilancio. Ora spero solo in un ritocco della capienza da 48.000 ad almeno 55.000, anche se per la conformazione molto vincolante del progetto la vedo un po' dura...



Quoto 55000 sarebbe il minimo per una squadra come il Milan


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2015)

Ho letto da poco questa buona notizia e mi sono messo un pò a googlare in merito trovando questa bella foto-spiegazione dei rivali.


Effettivamente cercando di essere imparziali, l'idea di Vitali con 7km di percorso ciclo-pedonale soprelevato era carina oltre a tutto il resto. Ma sono convinto che una volta fatto la stadio in cui prevede zone "verdi" si otterrà comunque un magnifico risultato e soprattutto finalmente lo stadio sarà di proprietà!
[MENTION=1939]DavidGoffin[/MENTION] no link esterni


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Luglio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Quoto 55000 sarebbe il minimo per una squadra come il Milan



Eh si...speriamo


----------



## medjai (7 Luglio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Quoto 55000 sarebbe il minimo per una squadra come il Milan



Si, l'ottimo sarebbe 60.000 

Una domanda, paghiamo 4 millioni ogni anno per 50 anni, ma dopo questo il terreno è nostro? Oppure dobbiamo raggiungere un'altro accordo di prestito?


----------



## Coccosheva81 (8 Luglio 2015)

Scommetto un centone che lo stadio si chiamerà "Silvio Berlusconi", dopodiché mollerà la società subito dopo l'inaugurazione


----------



## Marilson (8 Luglio 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Scommetto un centone che lo stadio si chiamerà "Silvio Berlusconi", dopodiché mollerà la società subito dopo l'inaugurazione



veramente improbabile, perchè probabilmente lo stadio avrà il nome di uno sponsor


----------



## sabato (8 Luglio 2015)

L'errore più grande la capienza!
Ci si è basati sulla media spettatori di uno dei periodi
più bui del Milan.
Fra 3-4 anni quando saremo rientrati tra i grandi,
48000 entreranno(a prezzi raddoppiati),
40000 fuori(metaforicamente).

Ripeto, grosso errore di valutazione.


----------



## de sica (8 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi come la menate con il fatto dei posti eh.. ci vuole poco per passare da 48 a 55 k, si tratta di qualche fila di seggiolini in più eh.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (8 Luglio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> veramente improbabile, perchè probabilmente lo stadio avrà il nome di uno sponsor



Non è detto, quello della Juve non ha il nome dello sponsor.
Lo disse già alcuni anni fa che voleva uno stadio col suo nome, per essere ricordato come Bernabeu.


----------



## Memories of the Time (8 Luglio 2015)

Il pezzo circa "l'accoglienza" si riferisce ai numerosi anziani e invalidi che continuiamo a stipendiare? =D


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2015)

Se vogliamo ampliare la capienza, le nuove file con gli altri seggiolini le mettiamo negli appartamenti dei palazzi limitrofi, con buona pace dei residenti infastiditi


----------



## Casnop (8 Luglio 2015)

Giornata storica per il club, che avvia il percorso per aggregare un fatturato intorno ai 70 milioni di euro annui circa per lo sfruttamento commerciale del nuovo impianto, al netto delle entrate di botteghino. La fase di approvazione del progetto da parte del Comune è stata da tempo calendarizzata con quest'ultimo, con fondamentali momenti di ascolto della cittadinanza al fine di prevenire contenziosi amministrativi talvolta del tutto dilatori. Il club comincia a camminare con le proprie gambe proprio nell'anno in cui più forte è il contributo dei suoi azionisti al suo rilancio e sviluppo. Ma tutto ha un senso: si prepara ora il futuro in attesa che il nuovo stadio lo realizzi.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2015)

Domenica scorsa ho fatto week end a Milano, Sabato e Expo e Navigli, Domenica giretto a casa Milan...e mi son fatto a piedi tutto il perimetro dove dovrebbe sorgere il nostro stadio, ho visto la famosa sede Citroen ecc...

Ho qualche dubbio sulla fermata della metro e dei marciapiedi che trovo molto stretti... ma va beh..a sti problemi immagino ci abbia già pensato chi progetta...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

*Ecco alcuni tweet vecchi dell'avvocato, nonché assessore all'urbanistica del Comune di Milano, Ada Lucia de Cesaris. Nella seconda foto invece ci sono le pressioni che sta ricevendo dai cittadini e la sua risposta:*


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2015)

Grandissima notizia!!! Era ora!!!!

Adesso speriamo le questioni burocratiche finiscano alla svelta e si cominci subito con i lavori, sarebbe bello avere lo stadio entro il 2018 o il 2019.

Sulla capienza spero sia un argomento su cui non si dibatterà più perché ormai sono commenti davvero stucchevoli..come se il valore di un club si misurasse dai posti a sedere...se non avete capito il nostro progetto è più che all'avanguardia, non sarà uno stadio scopiazzato in miniatura come quello dei gobbi ma sarà un vero punto di svolta a livello europeo, probabilmente il progetto più avveniristico del continente a livello di stadi, dovremmo solo esserne fieri...e poi non mi stupirei se alla fine si arrivasse ad ottenere una capienza complessiva di 50-55 mila posti, magari solo per le gare più importanti..

Poi immagino in estate ci sarà la ressa di artisti da tutto il mondo che faranno a botte per esibirsi in una simile arena nel centro di Milano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

*Intervista all'assessore all'urbanistica del Comune di Milano, Ada Lucia de Cesaris.*






*Intanto ecco le reazioni in Comune: più i contrari che i favorevoli.*


----------



## neversayconte (8 Luglio 2015)

QUesti politici chiusi alle novità senza nemmeno sapere gli eventuali vantaggi o meno dello stadio, sono insopportabili e faziosi. 90% interisti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> QUesti politici chiusi alle novità senza nemmeno sapere gli eventuali vantaggi o meno dello stadio, sono insopportabili e faziosi. 90% interisti



Può sembrare assurdo ma sarebbe stato meglio portare avanti parallelamente anche la soluzione B a Sesto San Giovanni (Comune invece che si è detto disponibile) così se Milano mettesse le barricate, non perderemmo altro tempo dovendo ricominciare da capo la trafila da un'altra parte. Ma confido nell'esperienza politica di Berlusconi che sa come risolvere questi problemi


----------



## Serginho (8 Luglio 2015)

Ci mancavano i politici interisti...


----------



## nimloth (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Può sembrare assurdo ma sarebbe stato meglio portare avanti parallelamente anche la soluzione B a Sesto San Giovanni (Comune invece che si è detto disponibile) così se Milano mettesse le barricate, non perderemmo altro tempo dovendo ricominciare da capo la trafila da un'altra parte. Ma confido nell'esperienza politica di Berlusconi che sa come risolvere questi problemi



Mah, conoscendo la burocrazia italiana, la cosa non la vedo bene o quanto meglio in tempi veloci.

Per quello che ho capito la Fondazione Fiera ha dato il suo ok, ma adesso serve quello del comune e urbanistica: si conoscono i tempi per queste nuove decisioni?
Sapendo che c'è già il "comitato anti-stadio"... la vedo nera !!!


----------



## James Watson (8 Luglio 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Vero, ma il Milan lo stadio lo riempie sempre... la Juve nonostante abbia più tifosi solo ora lo riempie (anche se probabilmente il delle alpi non lo riempiva perchè bisognava portarsi il binocolo per vedere la partita), ma il Milan è un discorso a parte... quando tornerà ai vertici in Italia ed Europa lo riempirà costantemente



Ma più che altro la Juve non lo riempiva perché non è così facile trovare tifosi della Juve a Torino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Può sembrare assurdo ma sarebbe stato meglio portare avanti parallelamente anche la soluzione B a Sesto San Giovanni (Comune invece che si è detto disponibile) così se Milano mettesse le barricate, non perderemmo altro tempo dovendo ricominciare da capo la trafila da un'altra parte. Ma confido nell'esperienza politica di Berlusconi che sa come risolvere questi problemi



A beh , se c'è qualcosa in cui è bravo è proprio questa ..


----------



## beleno (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco alcuni tweet vecchi dell'avvocato, nonché assessore all'urbanistica del Comune di Milano, Ada Lucia de Cesaris. Nella seconda foto invece ci sono le pressioni che sta ricevendo dai cittadini e la sua risposta:*



Beh in merito alla seconda immagine, io ho interpretato quel "non accade e non accadrà" in relazione al fatto che le decisioni le prenda Fondazione Fiera. Mi sembra dunque un gioco di potere ("decidiamo noi") più che un veto o una posizione ostile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Si, l'ottimo sarebbe 60.000


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ci mancavano i politici interisti e *pure di sinistra*...



Fixed 



nimloth ha scritto:


> Mah, conoscendo la burocrazia italiana, la cosa non la vedo bene o quanto meglio in tempi veloci.
> 
> Per quello che ho capito la Fondazione Fiera ha dato il suo ok, ma adesso serve quello del comune e urbanistica: si conoscono i tempi per queste nuove decisioni?
> Sapendo che c'è già il "comitato anti-stadio"... la vedo nera !!!



Se va tutto liscio entro sei mesi potremmo ottenere il via libera da Comune e Regione ed iniziare i lavori i primi mesi del 2016.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

*Clamorosa presa di posizione del Comitato No stadio. Ecco le parole del portavoce, Alda Damiani, nell'inserto Milan&Lombardia: "È stata presa una decisione nel totale disprezzo dei cittadini, del loro diritto alla salute e qualità della vita. Uno stadio al Portello è una prepotenza e ritengo assolutamente vergognoso che un soggetto terzo decida come farci vivere i nostri futuri anni. Non possono giocare a poker con le nostre vite".*


----------



## nimloth (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> *Se va tutto liscio* entro sei mesi potremmo ottenere il via libera da Comune e Regione ed iniziare i lavori i primi mesi del 2016.



E' proprio il "se va tutto liscio" che mi lascia perplesso: il comitato "No Stadio" oggi è già sul piede di guerra !!!


----------



## il condor (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa presa di posizione del Comitato No stadio. Ecco le parole del portavoce, Alda Damiani, nell'inserto Milan&Lombardia: "È stata presa una decisione nel totale disprezzo dei cittadini, del loro diritto alla salute e qualità della vita. Uno stadio al Portello è una prepotenza e ritengo assolutamente vergognoso che un soggetto terzo decida come farci vivere i nostri futuri anni. Non possono giocare a poker con le nostre vite".*



se va bene, il 2020 non sarà l'anno in cui verrà terminato ma l'anno in cui inizieranno i lavori.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco alcuni tweet vecchi dell'avvocato, nonché assessore all'urbanistica del Comune di Milano, Ada Lucia de Cesaris. Nella seconda foto invece ci sono le pressioni che sta ricevendo dai cittadini e la sua risposta:*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa presa di posizione del Comitato No stadio. Ecco le parole del portavoce, Alda Damiani, nell'inserto Milan&Lombardia: "È stata presa una decisione nel totale disprezzo dei cittadini, del loro diritto alla salute e qualità della vita. Uno stadio al Portello è una prepotenza e ritengo assolutamente vergognoso che un soggetto terzo decida come farci vivere i nostri futuri anni. Non possono giocare a poker con le nostre vite".*



Già non ne posso più. Non mi fanno manco gioire per la decisione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa presa di posizione del Comitato No stadio. Ecco le parole del portavoce, Alda Damiani, nell'inserto Milan&Lombardia: "È stata presa una decisione nel totale disprezzo dei cittadini, del loro diritto alla salute e qualità della vita. Uno stadio al Portello è una prepotenza e ritengo assolutamente vergognoso che un soggetto terzo decida come farci vivere i nostri futuri anni. Non possono giocare a poker con le nostre vite".*



Questi *in centro a Milano *pretendono di bloccare lo sviluppo urbanistico della città per i loro comodi...Ma vadano a stare in mezzo ai campi se vogliono serenità..ridicoli, come il 90% dei comitati del NO fatti solo da gente che avrebbe voluto fare il politichetto di turno ma non ce l'ha fatta..
Detto ciò, se ci saranno scassature esagerate (vedi le follie NO TAV) sposteremo il progetto e anche Casa Milan magari, mi auguro quindi in futuro l'area perda di valore e finisca nel degrado, con arrivo di ghetti per immigrati e spacciatori, così saranno più contenti i residenti


----------



## Serginho (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa presa di posizione del Comitato No stadio. Ecco le parole del portavoce, Alda Damiani, nell'inserto Milan&Lombardia: "È stata presa una decisione nel totale disprezzo dei cittadini, del loro diritto alla salute e qualità della vita. Uno stadio al Portello è una prepotenza e ritengo assolutamente vergognoso che un soggetto terzo decida come farci vivere i nostri futuri anni. Non possono giocare a poker con le nostre vite".*



Ah ma quindi stiamo costruendo un lazaretto per lebbrosi e non uno stadio?


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa presa di posizione del Comitato No stadio. Ecco le parole del portavoce, Alda Damiani, nell'inserto Milan&Lombardia: "È stata presa una decisione nel totale disprezzo dei cittadini, del loro diritto alla salute e qualità della vita. Uno stadio al Portello è una prepotenza e ritengo assolutamente vergognoso che un soggetto terzo decida come farci vivere i nostri futuri anni. Non possono giocare a poker con le nostre vite".*



Ma stiamo costruendo uno stadio o il nuovo Auschwitz?


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa presa di posizione del Comitato No stadio. Ecco le parole del portavoce, Alda Damiani, nell'inserto Milan&Lombardia: "È stata presa una decisione nel totale disprezzo dei cittadini, del loro diritto alla salute e qualità della vita. Uno stadio al Portello è una prepotenza e ritengo assolutamente vergognoso che un soggetto terzo decida come farci vivere i nostri futuri anni. Non possono giocare a poker con le nostre vite".*



VA beh ma lasciamo perdere andiamo a fare lo stadio altrove.quando è stato fatto lo stadio qui a Torino per Juve non c'è stato tutto questo casino, avanti di sto passo manco nel 2050 avremo lo stadio per colpa di questi soggetti.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa presa di posizione del Comitato No stadio. Ecco le parole del portavoce, Alda Damiani, nell'inserto Milan&Lombardia: "È stata presa una decisione nel totale disprezzo dei cittadini, del loro diritto alla salute e qualità della vita. Uno stadio al Portello è una prepotenza e ritengo assolutamente vergognoso che un soggetto terzo decida come farci vivere i nostri futuri anni. Non possono giocare a poker con le nostre vite".*



Ridicoli!!!


----------



## Aron (8 Luglio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questi *in centro a Milano *pretendono di bloccare lo sviluppo urbanistico della città per i loro comodi...Ma vadano a stare in mezzo ai campi se vogliono serenità..ridicoli, come il 90% dei comitati del NO fatti solo da gente che avrebbe voluto fare il politichetto di turno ma non ce l'ha fatta..
> Detto ciò, se ci saranno scassature esagerate (vedi le follie NO TAV) sposteremo il progetto e anche Casa Milan magari, mi auguro quindi in futuro l'area perda di valore e finisca nel degrado, con arrivo di ghetti per immigrati e spacciatori, così saranno più contenti i residenti



I No Tav, senza prendere una posizione in merito, hanno ragioni molto valide dietro alle loro opposizioni.

Questa protesta contro lo stadio sembra invece fatta per il gusto di ostacolare il potente di turno.
Manco si stesse facendo una discarica a cielo aperto.

Si lamentano del traffico procurato dallo stadio, come se a Milano non ci fosse mai problemi di traffico (sarebbe come andare a vivere in montagna e lamentersi del freddo).
Si lamentano della svalutazione degli immobili, come se gli immobili non fossero già svalutati per la crisi e come se uno stadio di nuovissima generazione possa ridurre il valore degli immobili come una discarica (lo stadio farà proprio il contrario, aumentando il valore dell'area circostante).

L'unica lamentela secondo me sensata è quella sul rischio degli scontri tra ultrà fuori dallo stadio, che richiederà per forza di cose un impegno congiunto tra personale di sicurezza privato del Milan e le autorità ufficiali.
Comunque, con tutte le opere inutili e a volte dannose che fanno a Milano, opporsi con tale veemenza a uno stadio mi lascia molto perplesso.


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Luglio 2015)

Sono contento della decisione perchè uno stadio di proprietà oggi è fondamentale ma il progetto non mi convince per niente. Innanzitutto trovo la questione della capienza non così secondaria come alcuni pensano. Chelsea e Manchester City che hanno strutture da 40/45.000 posti a sedere hanno già fatto richiesta per allargare lo stadio e raggiungere una capienza di almeno 60.000 spettatori. La Roma ha in cantiere uno stadio da 60.000 posti. E perchè il Milan, che si fregia del titolo di club più titolato al mondo, dovrebbe accontentarsi di 48.000 posti quando anche negli ultimi anni di Ancelotti si viaggiava su medie spettatori più alte? Per carità capisco perfettamente le ragioni della scelta: la vicinanza alla sede, la posizione centrale etc... Tutto vero ma ciò non toglie che anche con un rincaro dei prezzi se hai la possibilità e la capacità di riempire uno stadio da 60.000 persone è sempre meglio e più renumerativo rispetto ad uno di 48.000. Avrei molti dubbi anche sulla frase "uno stadio da vivere 7 giorni su 7". Sono curioso di leggere i progetti che hanno in mente per rendere l'area veramente sfruttabile a livello commerciale anche quando non ci saranno le partite...

Personalmente sono innamorato dell'Allianz Arena, stadio situato nella periferia di Monaco di Baviera ma capace di generare introiti come pochissime altre realtà simili in Europa. La zona Expo l'avrei trovata semplicemente perfetta, anche se il costo era effettivamente elevato. Condivido le preoccupazione degli abitanti della zona anche se trovo strumentali e "politiche" certe uscite mediatiche e certe manifestazioni. Stanno presentando sui volantini lo stadio come un'arena dove disputare simulazioni di guerriglia urbana quando invece anche a San Siro fatico a ricordare l'ultimo scontro armato e violento tra tifoserie avversarie. Il vero problema sarà il traffico e come arrivare allo stadio visto che ad oggi fatico ad immaginare una metro non congestionata con il servizio che offrono attualmente. Detto questo, non mi piace l'idea di uno stadio imposto alla cittadinanza. Saranno prevenuti, saranno bolscevichi, saranno interisti, saranno amici di Seedorf ma quelle persone sono comunque cittadini milanesi ed uno stadio nuovo dovrebbe essere un momento di festa e condivisione perchè il Milan appartiene alla città ed ai suoi tifosi. In questo senso trovo che il metodo seguito dal Bayern per la costruzione dell'Allianz fosse più trasparente e partecipativo visto che indirono un referendum chiedendo alla cittadinanza se si poteva costruire il nuovo stadio nella zona prescelta (vinsero con oltre il 60% dei consensi). Non dico che il Milan avrebbe dovuto fare lo stesso ma se ad esempio avesse investito nell'area Expo avrebbe trovato molto meno difficoltà e questo aperto ostracismo. Anzi considerando il bisogno della Regione di "rientrare" gli avrebbero fatto le ole e steso i tappeti rosso(neri) anche i più oltranzisti oppositori politici di Berlusconi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sono contento della decisione perchè uno stadio di proprietà oggi è fondamentale ma il progetto non mi convince per niente. Innanzitutto trovo la questione della capienza non così secondaria come alcuni pensano. Chelsea e Manchester City che hanno strutture da 40/45.000 posti a sedere hanno già fatto richiesta per allargare lo stadio e raggiungere una capienza di almeno 60.000 spettatori. La Roma ha in cantiere uno stadio da 60.000 posti. E perchè il Milan, che si fregia del titolo di club più titolato al mondo, dovrebbe accontentarsi di 48.000 posti quando anche negli ultimi anni di Ancelotti si viaggiava su medie spettatori più alte? Per carità capisco perfettamente le ragioni della scelta: la vicinanza alla sede, la posizione centrale etc... Tutto vero ma ciò non toglie che anche con un rincaro dei prezzi se hai la possibilità e la capacità di riempire uno stadio da 60.000 persone è sempre meglio e più renumerativo rispetto ad uno di 48.000. Avrei molti dubbi anche sulla frase "uno stadio da vivere 7 giorni su 7". Sono curioso di leggere i progetti che hanno in mente per rendere l'area veramente sfruttabile a livello commerciale anche quando non ci saranno le partite...
> 
> Personalmente sono innamorato dell'Allianz Arena, stadio situato nella periferia di Monaco di Baviera ma capace di generare introiti come pochissime altre realtà simili in Europa. La zona Expo l'avrei trovata semplicemente perfetta, anche se il costo era effettivamente elevato. Condivido le preoccupazione degli abitanti della zona anche se trovo strumentali e "politiche" certe uscite mediatiche e certe manifestazioni. Stanno presentando sui volantini lo stadio come un'arena dove disputare simulazioni di guerriglia urbana quando invece anche a San Siro fatico a ricordare l'ultimo scontro armato e violento tra tifoserie avversarie. Il vero problema sarà il traffico e come arrivare allo stadio visto che ad oggi fatico ad immaginare una metro non congestionata con il servizio che offrono attualmente. Detto questo, non mi piace l'idea di uno stadio imposto alla cittadinanza. Saranno prevenuti, saranno bolscevichi, saranno interisti, saranno amici di Seedorf ma quelle persone sono comunque cittadini milanesi ed uno stadio nuovo dovrebbe essere un momento di festa e condivisione perchè il Milan appartiene alla città ed ai suoi tifosi. In questo senso trovo che il metodo seguito dal Bayern per la costruzione dell'Allianz fosse più trasparente e partecipativo visto che indirono un referendum chiedendo alla cittadinanza se si poteva costruire il nuovo stadio nella zona prescelta (vinsero con oltre il 60% dei consensi). Non dico che il Milan avrebbe dovuto fare lo stesso ma se ad esempio avesse investito nell'area Expo avrebbe trovato molto meno difficoltà e questo aperto ostracismo. Anzi considerando il bisogno della Regione di "rientrare" gli avrebbero fatto le ole e steso i tappeti rosso(neri) anche i più oltranzisti oppositori politici di Berlusconi.



Nell'area Expo l'ultimo prezzo fatto (300M sull'unghia per tutto il milione di mq) era improponibile. E non si sa se i lotti verranno divisi ed a che prezzi. Alternative valide, ad oggi, non ce ne sono. Il nostro stadio sarà sicuramente un motivo di festa e di partecipazione, se poi qualche cittadino sarà scontento pazienza... anche il Bayern, come dici, ha ricevuto il 40% di no. E' impossibile accontentare tutti. E sono convinto che anche in zona Expo spunterebbe fuori l'oppositore di turno. I referendum direi di lasciarli per le questioni assai più serie. Non stiamo costruendo un inceneritore


----------



## Hammer (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa presa di posizione del Comitato No stadio. Ecco le parole del portavoce, Alda Damiani, nell'inserto Milan&Lombardia: "È stata presa una decisione nel totale disprezzo dei cittadini, del loro diritto alla salute e qualità della vita. Uno stadio al Portello è una prepotenza e ritengo assolutamente vergognoso che un soggetto terzo decida come farci vivere i nostri futuri anni. Non possono giocare a poker con le nostre vite".*



In Italia c'è un comitato "NO" per ogni cosa che proponi. No apertura dei bar, no rumore oltre le dieci di sera, no locali, no taglio degli alberi, no metro, no tutto


----------



## S T B (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa presa di posizione del Comitato No stadio. Ecco le parole del portavoce, Alda Damiani, nell'inserto Milan&Lombardia: "È stata presa una decisione nel totale disprezzo dei cittadini, del loro diritto alla salute e qualità della vita. Uno stadio al Portello è una prepotenza e ritengo assolutamente vergognoso che un soggetto terzo decida come farci vivere i nostri futuri anni. Non possono giocare a poker con le nostre vite".*



Non capisco... mica stanno costruendo la tav o una centrale nucleare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Luglio 2015)

Purtroppo la gente che non lavora ha poco da fare e si mette a creare questi comitati.

Come direbbe il mio amico Max, arrivano le ruspe


----------



## Marilson (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco alcuni tweet vecchi dell'avvocato, nonché assessore all'urbanistica del Comune di Milano, Ada Lucia de Cesaris. Nella seconda foto invece ci sono le pressioni che sta ricevendo dai cittadini e la sua risposta:*



e' leggittimo chiedersi se il vice sindaco di milano laureato in giurisprudenza e di fede interista abbia quelle caratteristiche di imparzialita' e competenza che servono a valutare l'impatto di uno stadio di calcio nella zona del Portello? Questi tweet mi disturbano abbastanza


----------



## cremone (8 Luglio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' leggittimo chiedersi se il vice sindaco di milano laureato in giurisprudenza e di fede interista abbia quelle caratteristiche di imparzialita' e competenza che servono a valutare l'impatto di uno stadio di calcio nella zona del Portello? Questi tweet mi disturbano abbastanza



Non penso un politico milanese possa ignorare i tifosi milanisti....Se non vuole lo stadio al Portello deve offrire alternative


----------



## raducioiu (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa presa di posizione del Comitato No stadio. Ecco le parole del portavoce, Alda Damiani, nell'inserto Milan&Lombardia: "È stata presa una decisione nel totale disprezzo dei cittadini, del loro diritto alla salute e qualità della vita. Uno stadio al Portello è una prepotenza e ritengo assolutamente vergognoso che un soggetto terzo decida come farci vivere i nostri futuri anni. Non possono giocare a poker con le nostre vite".*


Allora se la comprino loro l'area se vogliono decidere cosa può o non può esserci.


----------



## cremone (8 Luglio 2015)

Capisco l'affetto per San Siro ma non esiste che 2 squadre professioniste giochino nello stesso stadio nell'anno 2015


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (8 Luglio 2015)

Ehhh certo vorrei vedere voi ad avere uno stadio a 50 metri da casa...lol
Ma almeno la conoscete la zona del portello?
E' evidente che ci saranno grossi problemi, anche io se abitassi in zona non vorrei uno stadio sotto casa mia.


----------



## Marilson (8 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Ehhh certo vorrei vedere voi ad avere uno stadio a 50 metri da casa...lol
> Ma almeno la conoscete la zona del portello?
> E' evidente che ci saranno grossi problemi, anche io se abitassi in zona non vorrei uno stadio sotto casa mia.



se io abitassi la' in zona invece vorrei un ponticciolo coperto che dal balcone di casa mia mi collega direttamente al secondo anello dello stadio invece  . Prendi una birra dal frigo e in ciabatte dal balcone ti vai a sedere direttamente al seggiolino numerato  , fine primo tempo vai in cucina a farti un panino e a prenderti un'altra birra


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (8 Luglio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> se io abitassi la' in zona invece vorrei un ponticciolo coperto che dal balcone di casa mia mi collega direttamente al secondo anello dello stadio invece  . Prendi una birra dal frigo e in ciabatte dal balcone ti vai a sedere direttamente al seggiolino numerato  , fine primo tempo vai in cucina a farti un panino e a prenderti un'altra birra



Beh ovvio da tifoso non sarebbe male, ma parlavo di quelli non tifosi e che del calcio se ne fregano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> e' leggittimo chiedersi se il vice sindaco di milano laureato in giurisprudenza e di fede interista abbia quelle caratteristiche di imparzialita' e competenza che servono a valutare l'impatto di uno stadio di calcio nella zona del Portello? Questi tweet mi disturbano abbastanza


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Ma questi " politici " che fanno i tifosi la smettono ? con tutti i problemi che attraversa questo paese come si permettono di buttare via così il nostro tempo ?


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Voglio credere e sperare che un assessore di *Milano * non si faccia condizionare dal tifo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> I No Tav, senza prendere una posizione in merito, hanno ragioni molto valide dietro alle loro opposizioni.
> 
> Questa protesta contro lo stadio sembra invece fatta per il gusto di ostacolare il potente di turno.
> Manco si stesse facendo una discarica a cielo aperto.
> ...



Ho visto immagini dei protestanti..vecchi incartapecoriti nostalgici delle proteste di quando erano giovani e gente con cartelli ridicoli del tipo "uno stadio a 200 metri da un asilo" "uno stadio a 100 metri da una scuola" del resto si sa che notoriamente i ragazzi sono a scuola la domenica e di sera in fra settimana..

è evidente che come sempre in italia appena qualcuno vuole fare qualcosa di "nuovo" arrivano i soliti nimby a scassare i maroni...gente col senso del "rispetto" che poi magari a casa loro c'hanno mezza proprietà abusiva..


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Voglio credere e sperare che un assessore di *Milano * non si faccia condizionare dal tifo.



Basta guadarla in faccia quella lì per capire che manderebbe a crepare i figlio pur di farsi vedere n fenomeno e di darla contro a chi gli sta sulle scatole..guarda caso è del PD..............


----------



## Marilson (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



posso capire che si tratta "solo" di sport, ma qui ci sono gli interessi di un'azienda privata che sta seguendo un iter legittimo e trasparente, se ci deve essere un blocco deve essere motivato, non puo' basarsi dalla "simpatia" per questa o quella squadra di calcio. Io ho avuto modo di vedere il progetto che l'Inter ha per San Siro, vogliono togliere il terzo anello, fare negozi e quant'altro. Legittimo e ambizioso, hanno tutto il diritto di seguire quella strada. Se fossi un politico di rilevanza e visibilita' simili al vice sindaco, non mi sognerei mai di bloccare il progetto dell'Inter solo perche' io sono del Milan. Certo, le nostre sono solo illazioni. Continuo a sperare che se il vicesindaco abbia dei dubbi siano esclusivamente di natura tecnica e pertinenti al suo ruolo di assessore all'urbanistica.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2015)

*Per l'ennesima volta: http://www.milanworld.net/linsulto-su-internet-e-reato-vt16614.html*


----------



## Coccosheva81 (8 Luglio 2015)

Interista, del Pd, dall'aspetto direi anche molto acida..... Questa pur di ostacolare Berlusconi si venderebbe i figli.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Per l'ennesima volta: http://www.milanworld.net/linsulto-su-internet-e-reato-vt16614.html*



Esatto, già la sola la parola _interista_ dovrebbe essere annoverabile tra gli insulti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

*Ecco la zona dove sorgerà l'impianto: fate copia e incolla del link -> sportmediaset.mediaset.it/calcio/milan/stadio-milan-ecco-dove-sorgera-160-_1070802-201502a.shtml*


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Nell'area Expo l'ultimo prezzo fatto (300M sull'unghia per tutto il milione di mq) era improponibile. E non si sa se i lotti verranno divisi ed a che prezzi. Alternative valide, ad oggi, non ce ne sono. Il nostro stadio sarà sicuramente un motivo di festa e di partecipazione, se poi qualche cittadino sarà scontento pazienza... anche il Bayern, come dici, ha ricevuto il 40% di no. E' impossibile accontentare tutti. E sono convinto che anche in zona Expo spunterebbe fuori l'oppositore di turno. I referendum direi di lasciarli per le questioni assai più serie. Non stiamo costruendo un inceneritore


E' vero che in quel referendum il Bayern ottenne "solo" oltre il 60% delle preferenze ma è altrettanto vero che nessun referendum ha mai ottenuto un consenso più alto nella storia di Monaco di Baviera. Un segno che in città c'era entusiasmo genuino per l'Allianz Arena (anche se ovviamente ciò era favorito dal fatto che ci avrebbero giocato entrambe le squadre cittadine e non solo una). Ma al di là di questo, io di certo non auspicavo un'operazione simile come ho scritto sopra ma un maggior coinvolgimento dei tifosi milanisti nel progetto non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto. In fondo saremo noi sostenitori a riempire il futuro stadio ma il Milan è una società privata e giustamente agisce come vuole. Io da tifoso mi limito a notare che il progetto stadio della Roma mi convince molto di più e mi sembra più ambizioso mentre questo, al netto di strutture non collegate all'ambito prettamente sportivo, non mi appare così intrigante come si tende a presentare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamorosa presa di posizione del Comitato No stadio. Ecco le parole del portavoce, Alda Damiani, nell'inserto Milan&Lombardia: "È stata presa una decisione nel totale disprezzo dei cittadini, del loro diritto alla salute e qualità della vita. Uno stadio al Portello è una prepotenza e ritengo assolutamente vergognoso che un soggetto terzo decida come farci vivere i nostri futuri anni. Non possono giocare a poker con le nostre vite".*


Idiozia pura. Siamo nel 2015: se si prende la decisione di costruire uno stadio sarà stata già valutata l'effettivo fattibilità. Il problema del raggiungimento allo stadio senza troppa confusione è un problema che interessa la società Milan prima di tutto, oltre che questi quattro beceri caproni che non hanno nient'altro di meglio da fare. Io uno stadio vicino casa ce l'ho, non ci sono metro né particolari mezzi per raggiungerlo. Ovviamente i problemi di traffico ci sono, ma me li tengo. Non è mai morto nessuno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

*PD e SEL compatti per bloccare il via libera nel Consiglio Comunale. Ecco le parole di Carlo Monguzzi, presidente della Commissione Ambiente di Palazzo Marino: "Il Consiglio Comunale deve dare un segnale politico chiaro ed inequivoco sul no allo Stadio, e su questo bisogna impegnare la Giunta a negare le autorizzazioni. Non si tratta di studiare e valutare, o di prendere tempo, perche’ sono talmente evidenti le ricadute negative sulla vivibilità, sul traffico, sull’inquinamento acustico e sulla cementificazione della zona. A meno che qualcuno non pensi che 48.000 persone possano arrivare in punta di piedi, stando in silenzio e che lo stadio possa essere trasparente. Per questo mi batterò, e sono convinto che in Consiglio Comunale ci possa essere una forte maggioranza per fermare questo progetto sbagliato". Ma un secco no arriva anche da SEL. Ecco le parole di Anita Sonego: "Sono allibita di fronte alla decisione di Fondazione Fiera che ha dato il parere favorevole per la costruzione dello stadio sul sito del Portello. Fin dall'inizio ho sostenuto le ragioni dei cittadini che considerano il progetto gravemente impattante per la vita degli abitanti della zona e non solo per loro. La vicinanza all’imbocco dell'autostrada, la mancanza di parcheggi, l’ubicazione tra le case già costruite ed abitate avrebbero dovuto rappresentare per qualsiasi persona di buon senso degli elementi ovvi per negare la costruzione di uno stadio che sorgerebbe a pochissimi chilometri da quello già esistente. L’unica speranza è ora risposta nel Consiglio Comunale. Ritornerà così ad essere la politica a decidere per il bene dei cittadini e non più il Dio denaro. Il Consiglio Comunale boccerà questo progetto perché il suo compito è quello di preservare il ben vivere degli abitanti di Milano“*


----------



## Principe (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *PD e SEL compatti per bloccare il via libera nel Consiglio Comunale. Ecco le parole di Carlo Monguzzi, presidente della Commissione Ambiente di Palazzo Marino: "Il Consiglio Comunale deve dare un segnale politico chiaro ed inequivoco sul no allo Stadio, e su questo bisogna impegnare la Giunta a negare le autorizzazioni. Non si tratta di studiare e valutare, o di prendere tempo, perche’ sono talmente evidenti le ricadute negative sulla vivibilità, sul traffico, sull’inquinamento acustico e sulla cementificazione della zona. A meno che qualcuno non pensi che 48.000 persone possano arrivare in punta di piedi, stando in silenzio e che lo stadio possa essere trasparente. Per questo mi batterò, e sono convinto che in Consiglio Comunale ci possa essere una forte maggioranza per fermare questo progetto sbagliato". Ma un secco no arriva anche da SEL. Ecco le parole di Anita Sonego: "Sono allibita di fronte alla decisione di Fondazione Fiera che ha dato il parere favorevole per la costruzione dello stadio sul sito del Portello. Fin dall'inizio ho sostenuto le ragioni dei cittadini che considerano il progetto gravemente impattante per la vita degli abitanti della zona e non solo per loro. La vicinanza all’imbocco dell'autostrada, la mancanza di parcheggi, l’ubicazione tra le case già costruite ed abitate avrebbero dovuto rappresentare per qualsiasi persona di buon senso degli elementi ovvi per negare la costruzione di uno stadio che sorgerebbe a pochissimi chilometri da quello già esistente. L’unica speranza è ora risposta nel Consiglio Comunale. Ritornerà così ad essere la politica a decidere per il bene dei cittadini e non più il Dio denaro. Il Consiglio Comunale boccerà questo progetto perché il suo compito è quello di preservare il ben vivere degli abitanti di Milano“*


Finita. Cosi i milanesi imparano a votare PD. Vi sta bene.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *PD e SEL compatti per bloccare il via libera nel Consiglio Comunale. Ecco le parole di Carlo Monguzzi, presidente della Commissione Ambiente di Palazzo Marino: "Il Consiglio Comunale deve dare un segnale politico chiaro ed inequivoco sul no allo Stadio, e su questo bisogna impegnare la Giunta a negare le autorizzazioni. Non si tratta di studiare e valutare, o di prendere tempo, perche’ sono talmente evidenti le ricadute negative sulla vivibilità, sul traffico, sull’inquinamento acustico e sulla cementificazione della zona. A meno che qualcuno non pensi che 48.000 persone possano arrivare in punta di piedi, stando in silenzio e che lo stadio possa essere trasparente. Per questo mi batterò, e sono convinto che in Consiglio Comunale ci possa essere una forte maggioranza per fermare questo progetto sbagliato". Ma un secco no arriva anche da SEL. Ecco le parole di Anita Sonego: "Sono allibita di fronte alla decisione di Fondazione Fiera che ha dato il parere favorevole per la costruzione dello stadio sul sito del Portello. Fin dall'inizio ho sostenuto le ragioni dei cittadini che considerano il progetto gravemente impattante per la vita degli abitanti della zona e non solo per loro. La vicinanza all’imbocco dell'autostrada, la mancanza di parcheggi, l’ubicazione tra le case già costruite ed abitate avrebbero dovuto rappresentare per qualsiasi persona di buon senso degli elementi ovvi per negare la costruzione di uno stadio che sorgerebbe a pochissimi chilometri da quello già esistente. L’unica speranza è ora risposta nel Consiglio Comunale. Ritornerà così ad essere la politica a decidere per il bene dei cittadini e non più il Dio denaro. Il Consiglio Comunale boccerà questo progetto perché il suo compito è quello di preservare il ben vivere degli abitanti di Milano“*



Insomma, una vera e propria crociata ..


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *PD e SEL compatti per bloccare il via libera nel Consiglio Comunale. Ecco le parole di Carlo Monguzzi, presidente della Commissione Ambiente di Palazzo Marino: "Il Consiglio Comunale deve dare un segnale politico chiaro ed inequivoco sul no allo Stadio, e su questo bisogna impegnare la Giunta a negare le autorizzazioni. Non si tratta di studiare e valutare, o di prendere tempo, perche’ sono talmente evidenti le ricadute negative sulla vivibilità, sul traffico, sull’inquinamento acustico e sulla cementificazione della zona. A meno che qualcuno non pensi che 48.000 persone possano arrivare in punta di piedi, stando in silenzio e che lo stadio possa essere trasparente. Per questo mi batterò, e sono convinto che in Consiglio Comunale ci possa essere una forte maggioranza per fermare questo progetto sbagliato". Ma un secco no arriva anche da SEL. Ecco le parole di Anita Sonego: "Sono allibita di fronte alla decisione di Fondazione Fiera che ha dato il parere favorevole per la costruzione dello stadio sul sito del Portello. Fin dall'inizio ho sostenuto le ragioni dei cittadini che considerano il progetto gravemente impattante per la vita degli abitanti della zona e non solo per loro. La vicinanza all’imbocco dell'autostrada, la mancanza di parcheggi, l’ubicazione tra le case già costruite ed abitate avrebbero dovuto rappresentare per qualsiasi persona di buon senso degli elementi ovvi per negare la costruzione di uno stadio che sorgerebbe a pochissimi chilometri da quello già esistente. L’unica speranza è ora risposta nel Consiglio Comunale. Ritornerà così ad essere la politica a decidere per il bene dei cittadini e non più il Dio denaro. Il Consiglio Comunale boccerà questo progetto perché il suo compito è quello di preservare il ben vivere degli abitanti di Milano“*



Questi ne stanno facendo una questione politica. Mamma mia come siamo ridotti in Italia.  Qualcuno dovrebbe spiegare a questa gente, che a londra ci sono almeno 4 stadi dentro la città, e sono riusciti a viverci. Vorrei capire perché lì al portello non possono.


----------



## pisolo22 (8 Luglio 2015)

Ahhh a quanta gente della sinistra rode il fegato che il Milan (Berlusconi) possa fare il Suo Stadio ma figuratevi se nella sua città e nella regione in cui a capo c'è Roberto Maroni della Lega e sai quanta altra gente sul comune tiene a libro paga Silvio non possa fare il suo nuovo gioello. Al comune ci fu già un incontro con Inter e vertici proprio del comune per la questione stadi e secondo voi li Barbara non abbia avuto le giuste rassicurazioni , poi la cosa peggiore che sta gente che vogliono fare i politacanti e prendersi le copertine di turno parla senza aver visto progetti e altre cose quindi io non ho nessuno preoccupazione per le parole di sti poveretti del Pd e Sel e poi come l'Italia testimonia fra i dipendenti comunali non c'è nessun incorruttibile tutto si paga , tutto si compra dai giudici ai comunisti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

*Pisapia: "Nessun pregiudizio, ma la questione va approfondita nelle sedi opportune. Il consiglio è spaccato, così come la città, sarà una bella sfida. Bisogna valutare l'impatto ambientale, il tema della sicurezza e della viabilità. Aspettiamo il progetto definitivo e ne parleremo in Giunta."*


----------



## Principe (8 Luglio 2015)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Ahhh a quanta gente della sinistra rode il fegato che il Milan (Berlusconi) possa fare il Suo Stadio ma figuratevi se nella sua città e nella regione in cui a capo c'è Roberto Maroni della Lega e sai quanta altra gente sul comune tiene a libro paga Silvio non possa fare il suo nuovo gioello. Al comune ci fu già un incontro con Inter e vertici proprio del comune per la questione stadi e secondo voi li Barbara non abbia avuto le giuste rassicurazioni , poi la cosa peggiore che sta gente che vogliono fare i politacanti e prendersi le copertine di turno parla senza aver visto progetti e altre cose quindi io non ho nessuno preoccupazione per le parole di ste poveretti e poi come l'Italia testimonia fra i dipendenti comunali non c'è nessun incorruttibile tutto si paga , tutto si compra dai giudici ai comunisti.



Decide il comune e finché ci sarà il PD lo stadio del Milan non si farà MAI.


----------



## pisolo22 (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pisapia: "Nessun pregiudizio, ma la questione va approfondita nelle sedi opportune. Il consiglio è spaccato, così come la città, sarà una bella sfida. Bisogna valutare l'impatto ambientale, il tema della sicurezza e della viabilità. Aspettiamo il progetto definitivo e ne parleremo in Giunta."*



Se si convince il Sindaco cosa che do per scontata lo stadio si farà io su quest non ho nessun dubbio l'unico ostacolo era vincere il bando e lo spettro dei ricorsi al TAR da superare per il resto non vedo nessuna montagna insormontabile da scalare quindi come detto su lasciamo dar fiato alla bocca a sta gente che non sa che pesci pigliare pensasse piuttosto a far il proprio lavoro come dovrebbe essere.


----------



## pisolo22 (8 Luglio 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Decide il comune e finché ci sarà il PD lo stadio del Milan non si farà MAI.



Poi vedremo non c'è Pd che tenga ne riparliamo a gennaio 2016 quando inizieranno i lavori 

Ps : è come se a Napoli venisse a comandare Salvini e la Lega sono cose che non succederanno ne oggi ne fra 1000 anni quindi io ripeto sono tranquillo lasciamo parlare sti 4 pagliacci , con i soldi non c'è niente che non si compri figuriamoci il si di un'assessore.


----------



## Principe (8 Luglio 2015)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Poi vedremo non c'è Pd che tenga ne riparliamo a gennaio 2016 quando inizieranno i lavori
> 
> Ps : è come se a Napoli venisse a comandare Salvini e la Lega sono cose che non succederanno ne oggi ne fra 1000 anni quindi io ripeto sono tranquillo lasciamo parlare sti 4 pagliacci , con i soldi non c'è niente che non si compri figuriamoci il si di un'assessore.



Mi auguro che tu abbia ragione .


----------



## cremone (8 Luglio 2015)

La critiche soprendono ancora di più considerando che Berlusconi non sarà manco più presidente / proprietario del Milan tra qualche anno..... L'unico effetto sarà che chi viene dopo farà lo stadio fuori Milano se questo progetto fallisce.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Pisapia: "Nessun pregiudizio, ma la questione va approfondita nelle sedi opportune. Il consiglio è spaccato, così come la città, sarà una bella sfida. Bisogna valutare l'impatto ambientale, il tema della sicurezza e della viabilità. Aspettiamo il progetto definitivo e ne parleremo in Giunta."*



Purtroppo, parlando oggettivamente e non da tifoso, la scelta di uno stadio costruito in un centro abitato mi è sempre sembrata quantomeno discutibile. Vorrei sapere onestamente a chi piacerebbe abitare accanto a uno stadio. I tifosi ospiti di alcune squadre sono veramente degli animali incivili.
In ogni caso era chiaro come il sole che ci sarebbe stata avversione al progetto. 
Comunque Barberis, che è del PD, ed è il capogruppo del centrosx per la città metropolitana, si è espresso a favore dello stadio. E lui è comunque milanista


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *PD e SEL compatti per bloccare il via libera nel Consiglio Comunale. Ecco le parole di Carlo Monguzzi, presidente della Commissione Ambiente di Palazzo Marino: "Il Consiglio Comunale deve dare un segnale politico chiaro ed inequivoco sul no allo Stadio, e su questo bisogna impegnare la Giunta a negare le autorizzazioni. Non si tratta di studiare e valutare, o di prendere tempo, perche’ sono talmente evidenti le ricadute negative sulla vivibilità, sul traffico, sull’inquinamento acustico e sulla cementificazione della zona. A meno che qualcuno non pensi che 48.000 persone possano arrivare in punta di piedi, stando in silenzio e che lo stadio possa essere trasparente. Per questo mi batterò, e sono convinto che in Consiglio Comunale ci possa essere una forte maggioranza per fermare questo progetto sbagliato". Ma un secco no arriva anche da SEL. Ecco le parole di Anita Sonego: "Sono allibita di fronte alla decisione di Fondazione Fiera che ha dato il parere favorevole per la costruzione dello stadio sul sito del Portello. Fin dall'inizio ho sostenuto le ragioni dei cittadini che considerano il progetto gravemente impattante per la vita degli abitanti della zona e non solo per loro. La vicinanza all’imbocco dell'autostrada, la mancanza di parcheggi, l’ubicazione tra le case già costruite ed abitate avrebbero dovuto rappresentare per qualsiasi persona di buon senso degli elementi ovvi per negare la costruzione di uno stadio che sorgerebbe a pochissimi chilometri da quello già esistente. L’unica speranza è ora risposta nel Consiglio Comunale. Ritornerà così ad essere la politica a decidere per il bene dei cittadini e non più il Dio denaro. Il Consiglio Comunale boccerà questo progetto perché il suo compito è quello di preservare il ben vivere degli abitanti di Milano“*



Qualcuno spieghi a questi che Berlusconi e la politica non c'entrano nulla.
Magari si calmano e si asciugano la bava dalla bocca.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, parlando oggettivamente e non da tifoso, la scelta di uno stadio costruito in un centro abitato mi è sempre sembrata quantomeno discutibile. Vorrei sapere onestamente a chi piacerebbe abitare accanto a uno stadio. I tifosi ospiti di alcune squadre sono veramente degli animali incivili.
> In ogni caso era chiaro come il sole che ci sarebbe stata avversione al progetto.
> Comunque Barberis, che è del PD, ed è il capogruppo del centrosx per la città metropolitana, si è espresso a favore dello stadio. E lui è comunque milanista



Vero! 

*Ecco le parole del capogruppo del centrosinistra Barberis: "Il nuovo stadio al Portello rappresenta una sfida positiva e ambiziosa per la città. Questo intervento, infatti, può produrre effetti positivi non solo per il Milan ma per il sistema delle nostre squadre di calcio. Squadre che sono un patrimonio per tutta la città e per l'immagine di Milano nel mondo. Il nostro compito di amministratori è quello di acquisire ogni informazione utile per verificare se sia possibile un intervento sostenibile, per quanto riguarda l'impatto sulla città. Ascoltando e confrontandoci con ogni critica ma senza dimenticare che l'intervento del Milan ha un rilievo strategico quantomeno di livello cittadino" *


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2015)

TMW riporta che il M5S si è espresso contro il nuovo stadio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Luglio 2015)

Ma trovarsi un lavoro no eh?

In Italia sempre tutti bravi a protestare, senza offrire alternative o idee concrete


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> TMW riporta che il M5S si è espresso contro il nuovo stadio.



Piddì + laggente insieme per la prima volta, e 'sta fortuna doveva capitare proprio al Milan


----------



## Blu71 (8 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Piddì + laggente insieme per la prima volta, e 'sta fortuna doveva capitare proprio al Milan



Temo che, purtroppo, alla fine non si farà nulla. Siamo una Nazione alla deriva.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Luglio 2015)

Fossi ricco comprerei la zona per costruire un inceneritore di uranio per dispetto


----------



## Tobi (9 Luglio 2015)

Io sono favorevole allo stadio. Ma effettivamente come si riesce a garantire la sicurezza dei residenti quando a 100 metri dalla porta di casa hai 48.000 persone?


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io sono favorevole allo stadio. Ma effettivamente come si riesce a garantire la sicurezza dei residenti quando a 100 metri dalla porta di casa hai 48.000 persone?



Non è un motivo, allora dovrebbero fare tutti gli stadi in campagna.


----------



## Doctore (9 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, parlando oggettivamente e non da tifoso, la scelta di uno stadio costruito in un centro abitato mi è sempre sembrata quantomeno discutibile. Vorrei sapere onestamente a chi piacerebbe abitare accanto a uno stadio. I tifosi ospiti di alcune squadre sono veramente degli animali incivili.
> In ogni caso era chiaro come il sole che ci sarebbe stata avversione al progetto.
> Comunque Barberis, che è del PD, ed è il capogruppo del centrosx per la città metropolitana, si è espresso a favore dello stadio. E lui è comunque milanista



vallo a dire ai londinesi che hanno 15 stadi nella propria citta e nessuno si lamenta.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> vallo a dire ai londinesi che hanno 15 stadi nella propria citta e nessuno si lamenta.



Oddio, questo è diventato il nuovo tormentone ora  Prima di tutto Londra è quasi 10 volte più vasta di Milano e in ogni caso è un paragone che non può sussistere. La maggior parte di quegli stadi è stata costruita addirittura prima del secolo scorso, e il contesto urbano si è sviluppato solo successivamente agli stadi e con i dovuti spazi.
Ma anche uno stadio recente come l'Emirates non si trova praticamente un palmo dal naso da un edificio abitativo. 

Che lo stadio lo vogliamo tutti OK, ma che possa creare problemi ai residenti penso sia sotto gli occhi di tutti. Poi il fatto che non ce ne fregi un c... è un altro conto


----------



## Doctore (9 Luglio 2015)

Allora facciamolo nel mare...cosi i residenti sono tranquilli.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (9 Luglio 2015)

Sembra che costruiscono Guantanamo o una base nucleare a sentire le proteste.
Ma di che hanno paura, degli ultras? Io a memoria negli ultimi 20 anni non ho ricordi di scontri a Milano fuori dallo stadio, ma potrei sbagliarmi


----------



## diavolo (9 Luglio 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Sembra che costruiscono Guantanamo o una base nucleare a sentire le proteste.
> Ma di che hanno paura, degli ultras? Io a memoria negli ultimi 20 anni non ho ricordi di scontri a Milano fuori dallo stadio, ma potrei sbagliarmi



Milan-Ajax di 2 anni fa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2015)

Nello stadio del Portello ci saranno eventi una trentina di giorni l'anno, per gli altri 335 trasformerá l'ex buco del sedere di Milano in un quartiere vivo, polo attrattivo di Milano. Tenendo conto che gli spettatori saranno al 95% abbonati milanisti e che i 1000-1500 tifosi ospiti accederenno in grandissima parte da un tunnel che non ne permette l'accesso diretto al quartiere non vedo affatto perché i residenti dovrebbero impegnarsi nel solito teatrino italiano del nimby.

Maggiassai che cosí non sará.


----------



## Pamparulez (9 Luglio 2015)

Un paio di considerazioni:
vivo a Milano e la zona del Portello non è certo la beverly hills della città, è anzi una zona non certo bella, lo stafio puó essere un'occasione per riqualificarla. La metro è arrivata adesso(è la stessa linea che porta proprio sotto s.siro) e le infrastrutture connesse alla realizzazione dello stadio la renderebbero sicuramente una zona più accessibile e quindi vivibile per chi ha casa e "raggiungibile" per chi ha attività. 
Non costruiranno una fabbrica, una discarica o un inceneritore, ma uno stadio, con centri commerciali, albergo, ristoranti et similia.. E dubito che il Milan, che ci mette soldi, lascerebbe la zona in mano alla micro criminalità...
Disagi per i cittadini che abitano a 100mt dallo stadio?!
Bè io sono originario di Firenze, a campo di marte lo stadio da un lato è a non più di 30mt dalle case.. Non è mai morto nessuno, le case costano care, la zona è tra le migliori della città.
Disagi? Parcheggio nei giorni della partita, rumori. 
Ma sono problemi affrontati nel progetto del milan.
Altra cosa.. Si parla di Londra.. Ma a Madrid il Bernabeu è in mezzo alla città, ai palazzi.. Ci sono arrivato in metro.. Ed è uno stadio da 100mila persone.. 

Il problema è che in italia l importante è dire no a tutto, a prescindere. Lo sanno che l altro progetto non è che vuol realizzare un campo di margherite vero?!?


----------



## gabuz (9 Luglio 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Un paio di considerazioni:
> vivo a Milano e la zona del Portello non è certo la beverly hills della città, è anzi una zona non certo bella, lo stafio puó essere un'occasione per riqualificarla. La metro è arrivata adesso(è la stessa linea che porta proprio sotto s.siro) e le infrastrutture connesse alla realizzazione dello stadio la renderebbero sicuramente una zona più accessibile e quindi vivibile per chi ha casa e "raggiungibile" per chi ha attività.
> Non costruiranno una fabbrica, una discarica o un inceneritore, ma uno stadio, con centri commerciali, albergo, ristoranti et similia.. E dubito che il Milan, che ci mette soldi, lascerebbe la zona in mano alla micro criminalità...
> Disagi per i cittadini che abitano a 100mt dallo stadio?!
> ...



Pampa, l'area portello è l'ex area dello storico stabilimento dell'Alfa Romeo, ed è in fase di riqualificazione. Lo stadio del Milan però sarà più vicino alla zona Fiera che non sarà Beverly Hills, non offrirà locali e divertimenti, ma è sempre stata, escluso centro e zona Corso Vercelli, una delle zone più benestanti di Milano.
Il ponte della Ghisolfa, negli anni passati, tracciava una sorta di divisione immaginaria tra la zona benestante (Fiera) e la zona più "popolare" (Portello). Lo stadio sorgerà al di qua del ponte, per capirci.
Se poi aggiungiamo che sta anche sorgendo City Life con case vendute tra gli 8.000 e gli 11.000 euro a mt/q, con annesso, nei progetti, il terzo parco più grande di Milano, capirai che non ha certo necessità dello stadio per essere riqualificata.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2015)

*Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, ieri il CODACONS ha presentato un esposto alla Procura della Repubblica ed ha diffidato il Sindaco Pisapia dall'accettare il progetto (ancora non presentato) del Milan.*


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, ieri il CODACONS ha presentato un esposto alla Procura della Repubblica ed ha diffidato il Sindaco Pisapia dall'accettare il progetto (ancora non presentato) del Milan.*


----------



## Pamparulez (9 Luglio 2015)

Gab allora io devo aver frainteso dove vogliono costruirlo perchè avevo capito al portello non proprio in fiera. 
Resto peró convinto che lo stadio sia un'opportunità e non un problema... Come in loreto che i residenti si oppongono alla possibilità che l albero della vita post expo sia messo in mezzo alla piazza.. Dovrebbero supplicare di averlo altro che lamentarsi(scusate l ot)


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fossi ricco comprerei la zona per costruire un inceneritore di uranio per dispetto



hahaha


----------



## Hammer (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, ieri il CODACONS ha presentato un esposto alla Procura della Repubblica ed ha diffidato il Sindaco Pisapia dall'accettare il progetto (ancora non presentato) del Milan.*



Visto?

E uno


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Gab allora io devo aver frainteso dove vogliono costruirlo perchè avevo capito al portello non proprio in fiera.
> Resto peró convinto che lo stadio sia un'opportunità e non un problema... Come in loreto che i residenti si oppongono alla possibilità che l albero della vita post expo sia messo in mezzo alla piazza.. Dovrebbero supplicare di averlo altro che lamentarsi(scusate l ot)



Ma infatti anche quella cosa io non l'ho capita .. che male può farti ? al massimo fa del bene perché la gente viene li a vederlo..


----------



## Sherlocked (9 Luglio 2015)

Lo stadio riqualificherebbe anche la zona, quindi la criminalità diminuirebbe. E per gli scontri..a Londra hanno millemila stadi in città. Scontri veramente violenti sono molto rari, oltretutto se la zona è raggiungibile solo con mezzi pubblici e altri accorgimenti sarà meglio sorvegliabile in questi casi. Insomma, capisco le lamentele di chi abita li vicino, ma mica vogliamo costruire una prigione alla Sona di Prison Break...


----------



## gabuz (9 Luglio 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Gab allora io devo aver frainteso dove vogliono costruirlo perchè avevo capito al portello non proprio in fiera.
> Resto peró convinto che lo stadio sia un'opportunità e non un problema... Come in loreto che i residenti si oppongono alla possibilità che l albero della vita post expo sia messo in mezzo alla piazza.. Dovrebbero supplicare di averlo altro che lamentarsi(scusate l ot)



La zona è quella, sono praticamente adiacenti.






Dove vedi, in basso, quella specie di cono, andando verso sinistra c'è l'area portello. Il grattacielo in fondo, invece, è già City Life.
La strada che vedi poco prima dei palazzi fatti a trapezio come Casa Milan, che sono della Vittoria Assicurazioni, è quella che ha sempre fatto da divisore tra le due zone. Dallo Stadio andando dritto vai in centro, a sinistra vai verso C.so Sempione. Quell'area lì è sempre stata un'area sostanzialmente abitata da persone benestanti/facoltose.


----------



## Nicco (9 Luglio 2015)

A Firenze lo stadio è in piena città e quando c'è la partita della Fiorentina gli abitanti della zona sopravvivono, inoltre non ci sono parcheggi vicini ma solo la stazione. Io abito in linea d'aria a meno di un km e qualche volta sento dei boati ma nulla di che. Il fatto è che in Italia appena ci fanno un minimo torto sguinzagliamo il malcontento, non si pensa mai ai fattori positivi.


----------



## Carlo (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * il progetto (ancora non presentato) del Milan.*


Sì, però se non si presenta il progetto, non ha senso parlare di consenso.
In base al progetto presentato, il comune fa della verifiche urbanistiche-ambientali. 
Non possiamo pretendere che si esprima in base a delle immagini viste qua e là su Sky.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, ieri il CODACONS ha presentato un esposto alla Procura della Repubblica ed ha diffidato il Sindaco Pisapia dall'accettare il progetto (ancora non presentato) del Milan.*





er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fossi ricco comprerei la zona per costruire un inceneritore di uranio per dispetto


----------



## ps18ps (9 Luglio 2015)

io abito a 500 metri da san siro, a parte il traffico e i parcheggi, anche se in questi anche se specialmente nell'ultimo anno non è che ci fosse tutta questa gente, non ho mai avuto problemi. tendeno conto che adesso con la metrò si può arrivare tranquillamente allo stadio con i mezzi non vedo tutte queste problematiche. il problema è che in italia vogliamo che siano fatte le cose, ma non vicino a noi. pensate che qui a san siro tanti si lamentavano del metrò e non lo volevano.


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta il Corriere della Sera, ieri il CODACONS ha presentato un esposto alla Procura della Repubblica ed ha diffidato il Sindaco Pisapia dall'accettare il progetto (ancora non presentato) del Milan.*



 Poi? Manca solo l'opposizione di Obama, del Papa e di Batman e poi siamo al completo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2015)

*Ultimi aggiornamenti da Calcio&Finanza: il presidente Benedini difende la scelta rossonera affermando che "Il progetto è avveniristico, non è solo uno stadio ma anche molto di più. La nostra assegnazione al Milan è anche un incentivo verso questa svolta culturale, per un calcio per famiglie e meno violento. Il Milan adesso dovrà cercare di ottenere tutte le autorizzazioni, e in Italia sappiamo che ci vuole più tempo per avere le carte in regola piuttosto che costruire. Noi dobbiamo soltanto firmare il contratto con il club. Questo stadio sarà qualcosa di unico al mondo, noi controlleremo che facciano le cose come previste”. 
Intanto ecco il calendario: a gennaio Fondazione Fiera consegnerà materialmente le aree al Milan. Poi serviranno 6 mesi per le autorizzazioni, quindi i lavori se tutto va bene si concluderanno nel 2018. Nel contratto, inoltre, c’è la possibilità futura di una permuta: Fondazione Fiera si prenderà l’albergo e il Milan il resto.  Se il Comune dicesse NO, secondo Benedini perderebbe un'opportunità clamorosa. Un'area da far vivere 7 giorni su 7, e non un mortorio dove c'è paura ad andarci anche di notte. In ogni caso, se il Comune dovesse bloccare il progetto stadio, nel contratto firmato con il Milan si prevede una utilizzazione diversa dei padiglioni 1 e 2. Magari un centro servizi o centro benessere. Chiaramente a carico del Milan che pagherà il canone di affitto, a prescindere dall'approvazione del Comune, a partire dal 1 gennaio 2016 per i prossimi 50 anni. Insomma c'è il rischio potenziale che il Milan paghi 200M per i prossimi 10 lustri senza avere manco lo stadio. A meno che non decida di subaffittare o subappaltare l'opera. La Citroen, invece, dovrebbe traslocare nei padiglioni 3 e 4 della Fiera, lasciando dunque l'area dello stadio.

Intanto ecco le parole di Maurizio Treola, direttore del progetto ARUP, al Giornale: "Perchè i residenti dovrebbero tifare Milan? Beh, intanto perché sarà un luogo che soltanto saltuariamente servirà a ospitare una partita di calcio. Il Milan disputerà match una volta ogni 10 giorni, mentre lo stadio sarà aperto 7 giorni su 7. Significa che al suo interno si troveranno servizi, ristoranti e spazi espositivi sempre a disposizione di chi abita vicino. Nell'impianto ci saranno un liceo a indirizzo sportivo, spa, centri fitness, bar e ristoranti. Ma il progetto è aperto e lo spazio davvero enorme: chiederemo quindi al Comune e ai comitati di cosa ha bisogno il quartiere. Centri medici, una sala consiliare. L’albergo sarà un hotel con 300 stanze a 3 e 4 stelle che si svilupperà con una torre che si stacca dalla copertura e la sovrasta. Il tetto dell'impianto non è convenzionale, sarà alto circa due piani di edificio e con una terrazza verde per percorsi pedonali, parchi gioco e molte altre attività. Il primo piano dell'hotel sarà al livello degli skybox, i clienti potranno quindi godersi la partita direttamente dalla propria stanza, con la massima privacy e comfort. Per quanto riguarda il traffico, in zona ci sono 4.000 posti auto disponibili in parcheggi già esistenti. Ulteriori 1.000-1.500 li prevediamo nei sotterranei dello stadio e con ingresso direttamente dall'autostrada, usando il tunnel di via Gattamelata e una rampa che arriva proprio al livello interrato. Ma preferiamo che la gente arrivi soprattutto con i mezzi pubblici. Molte preoccupazioni sentite in questi giorni fanno davvero sorridere, ed è evidente che provengono da chi non ha esperienze internazionali: negli impianti moderni, all'estero, e a capienza ridotta si può creare la cultura di andare alla partita con la famiglia in modo assolutamente pacifico. Negli USA addirittura chi va a una partita di baseball rimane allo stadio 4 ore. Noi pensiamo a qualcosa di simile, quindi con ingressi e deflussi più controllati. Quanto ci vorrà per un sì o un no dal Comune? La legge sugli stadi impegna ad esprimersi entro 6 mesi. Dobbiamo essere positivi, è un progetto assolutamente all'avanguardia e Milano se lo merita”. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimi aggiornamenti da Calcio&Finanza: il presidente Benedini difende la scelta rossonera affermando che "Il progetto è avveniristico, non è solo uno stadio ma anche molto di più. La nostra assegnazione al Milan è anche un incentivo verso questa svolta culturale, per un calcio per famiglie e meno violento. Il Milan adesso dovrà cercare di ottenere tutte le autorizzazioni, e in Italia sappiamo che ci vuole più tempo per avere le carte in regola piuttosto che costruire. Noi dobbiamo soltanto firmare il contratto con il club. Questo stadio sarà qualcosa di unico al mondo, noi controlleremo che facciano le cose come previste”.
> Intanto ecco il calendario: a gennaio Fondazione Fiera consegnerà materialmente le aree al Milan. Poi serviranno 6 mesi per le autorizzazioni, quindi i lavori se tutto va bene si concluderanno nel 2018. Nel contratto, inoltre, c’è la possibilità futura di una permuta: Fondazione Fiera si prenderà l’albergo e il Milan il resto.  Se il Comune dicesse NO, secondo Benedini perderebbe un'opportunità clamorosa. Un'area da far vivere 7 giorni su 7, e non un mortorio dove c'è paura ad andarci anche di notte. In ogni caso, se il Comune dovesse bloccare il progetto stadio, nel contratto firmato con il Milan si prevede una utilizzazione diversa dei padiglioni 1 e 2. Magari un centro servizi o centro benessere. Chiaramente a carico del Milan che pagherà il canone di affitto, a prescindere dall'approvazione del Comune, a partire dal 1 gennaio 2016 per i prossimi 50 anni. Insomma c'è il rischio potenziale che il Milan paghi 200M per i prossimi 10 lustri senza avere manco lo stadio. A meno che non decida di subaffittare o subappaltare l'opera. La Citroen, invece, dovrebbe traslocare nei padiglioni 3 e 4 della Fiera, lasciando dunque l'area dello stadio.
> 
> Intanto ecco le parole di Maurizio Treola, direttore del progetto ARUP, al Giornale: "Perchè i residenti dovrebbero tifare Milan? Beh, intanto perché sarà un luogo che soltanto saltuariamente servirà a ospitare una partita di calcio. Il Milan disputerà match una volta ogni 10 giorni, mentre lo stadio sarà aperto 7 giorni su 7. Significa che al suo interno si troveranno servizi, ristoranti e spazi espositivi sempre a disposizione di chi abita vicino. Nell'impianto ci saranno un liceo a indirizzo sportivo, spa, centri fitness, bar e ristoranti. Ma il progetto è aperto e lo spazio davvero enorme: chiederemo quindi al Comune e ai comitati di cosa ha bisogno il quartiere. Centri medici, una sala consiliare. L’albergo sarà un hotel con 300 stanze a 3 e 4 stelle che si svilupperà con una torre che si stacca dalla copertura e la sovrasta. Il tetto dell'impianto non è convenzionale, sarà alto circa due piani di edificio e con una terrazza verde per percorsi pedonali, parchi gioco e molte altre attività. Il primo piano dell'hotel sarà al livello degli skybox, i clienti potranno quindi godersi la partita direttamente dalla propria stanza, con la massima privacy e comfort. Per quanto riguarda il traffico, in zona ci sono 4.000 posti auto disponibili in parcheggi già esistenti. Ulteriori 1.000-1.500 li prevediamo nei sotterranei dello stadio e con ingresso direttamente dall'autostrada, usando il tunnel di via Gattamelata e una rampa che arriva proprio al livello interrato. Ma preferiamo che la gente arrivi soprattutto con i mezzi pubblici. Molte preoccupazioni sentite in questi giorni fanno davvero sorridere, ed è evidente che provengono da chi non ha esperienze internazionali: negli impianti moderni, all'estero, e a capienza ridotta si può creare la cultura di andare alla partita con la famiglia in modo assolutamente pacifico. Negli USA addirittura chi va a una partita di baseball rimane allo stadio 4 ore. Noi pensiamo a qualcosa di simile, quindi con ingressi e deflussi più controllati. Quanto ci vorrà per un sì o un no dal Comune? La legge sugli stadi impegna ad esprimersi entro 6 mesi. Dobbiamo essere positivi, è un progetto assolutamente all'avanguardia e Milano se lo merita”. *



up


----------



## Marilson (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimi aggiornamenti da Calcio&Finanza: il presidente Benedini difende la scelta rossonera affermando che "Il progetto è avveniristico, non è solo uno stadio ma anche molto di più. La nostra assegnazione al Milan è anche un incentivo verso questa svolta culturale, per un calcio per famiglie e meno violento. Il Milan adesso dovrà cercare di ottenere tutte le autorizzazioni, e in Italia sappiamo che ci vuole più tempo per avere le carte in regola piuttosto che costruire. Noi dobbiamo soltanto firmare il contratto con il club. Questo stadio sarà qualcosa di unico al mondo, noi controlleremo che facciano le cose come previste”.
> Intanto ecco il calendario: a gennaio Fondazione Fiera consegnerà materialmente le aree al Milan. Poi serviranno 6 mesi per le autorizzazioni, quindi i lavori se tutto va bene si concluderanno nel 2018. Nel contratto, inoltre, c’è la possibilità futura di una permuta: Fondazione Fiera si prenderà l’albergo e il Milan il resto.  Se il Comune dicesse NO, secondo Benedini perderebbe un'opportunità clamorosa. Un'area da far vivere 7 giorni su 7, e non un mortorio dove c'è paura ad andarci anche di notte. In ogni caso, se il Comune dovesse bloccare il progetto stadio, nel contratto firmato con il Milan si prevede una utilizzazione diversa dei padiglioni 1 e 2. Magari un centro servizi o centro benessere. Chiaramente a carico del Milan che pagherà il canone di affitto, a prescindere dall'approvazione del Comune, a partire dal 1 gennaio 2016 per i prossimi 50 anni. Insomma c'è il rischio potenziale che il Milan paghi 200M per i prossimi 10 lustri senza avere manco lo stadio. A meno che non decida di subaffittare o subappaltare l'opera. La Citroen, invece, dovrebbe traslocare nei padiglioni 3 e 4 della Fiera, lasciando dunque l'area dello stadio.
> 
> Intanto ecco le parole di Maurizio Treola, direttore del progetto ARUP, al Giornale: "Perchè i residenti dovrebbero tifare Milan? Beh, intanto perché sarà un luogo che soltanto saltuariamente servirà a ospitare una partita di calcio. Il Milan disputerà match una volta ogni 10 giorni, mentre lo stadio sarà aperto 7 giorni su 7. Significa che al suo interno si troveranno servizi, ristoranti e spazi espositivi sempre a disposizione di chi abita vicino. Nell'impianto ci saranno un liceo a indirizzo sportivo, spa, centri fitness, bar e ristoranti. Ma il progetto è aperto e lo spazio davvero enorme: chiederemo quindi al Comune e ai comitati di cosa ha bisogno il quartiere. Centri medici, una sala consiliare. L’albergo sarà un hotel con 300 stanze a 3 e 4 stelle che si svilupperà con una torre che si stacca dalla copertura e la sovrasta. Il tetto dell'impianto non è convenzionale, sarà alto circa due piani di edificio e con una terrazza verde per percorsi pedonali, parchi gioco e molte altre attività. Il primo piano dell'hotel sarà al livello degli skybox, i clienti potranno quindi godersi la partita direttamente dalla propria stanza, con la massima privacy e comfort. Per quanto riguarda il traffico, in zona ci sono 4.000 posti auto disponibili in parcheggi già esistenti. Ulteriori 1.000-1.500 li prevediamo nei sotterranei dello stadio e con ingresso direttamente dall'autostrada, usando il tunnel di via Gattamelata e una rampa che arriva proprio al livello interrato. Ma preferiamo che la gente arrivi soprattutto con i mezzi pubblici. Molte preoccupazioni sentite in questi giorni fanno davvero sorridere, ed è evidente che provengono da chi non ha esperienze internazionali: negli impianti moderni, all'estero, e a capienza ridotta si può creare la cultura di andare alla partita con la famiglia in modo assolutamente pacifico. Negli USA addirittura chi va a una partita di baseball rimane allo stadio 4 ore. Noi pensiamo a qualcosa di simile, quindi con ingressi e deflussi più controllati. Quanto ci vorrà per un sì o un no dal Comune? La legge sugli stadi impegna ad esprimersi entro 6 mesi. Dobbiamo essere positivi, è un progetto assolutamente all'avanguardia e Milano se lo merita”. *



impeccabile, spero che le ridicole proteste siano spazzate via con vigore. Abbiamo bisogno di questo stadio, noi tifosi, il Milan e la Citta' di Milano. Mi ricordo quando c'era sta mezza idea di Silvio di candidarsi a sindaco..  .. l'unica volta che serviva davvero una mano  .. con Silvio al comune e Maroni in Regione lo potevamo davvero fare in Duomo lo stadio


----------



## beleno (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimi aggiornamenti da Calcio&Finanza: il presidente Benedini difende la scelta rossonera affermando che "Il progetto è avveniristico, non è solo uno stadio ma anche molto di più. La nostra assegnazione al Milan è anche un incentivo verso questa svolta culturale, per un calcio per famiglie e meno violento. Il Milan adesso dovrà cercare di ottenere tutte le autorizzazioni, e in Italia sappiamo che ci vuole più tempo per avere le carte in regola piuttosto che costruire. Noi dobbiamo soltanto firmare il contratto con il club. Questo stadio sarà qualcosa di unico al mondo, noi controlleremo che facciano le cose come previste”.
> Intanto ecco il calendario: a gennaio Fondazione Fiera consegnerà materialmente le aree al Milan. Poi serviranno 6 mesi per le autorizzazioni, quindi i lavori se tutto va bene si concluderanno nel 2018. Nel contratto, inoltre, c’è la possibilità futura di una permuta: Fondazione Fiera si prenderà l’albergo e il Milan il resto.  Se il Comune dicesse NO, secondo Benedini perderebbe un'opportunità clamorosa. Un'area da far vivere 7 giorni su 7, e non un mortorio dove c'è paura ad andarci anche di notte. In ogni caso, se il Comune dovesse bloccare il progetto stadio, nel contratto firmato con il Milan si prevede una utilizzazione diversa dei padiglioni 1 e 2. Magari un centro servizi o centro benessere. Chiaramente a carico del Milan che pagherà il canone di affitto, a prescindere dall'approvazione del Comune, a partire dal 1 gennaio 2016 per i prossimi 50 anni. Insomma c'è il rischio potenziale che il Milan paghi 200M per i prossimi 10 lustri senza avere manco lo stadio. A meno che non decida di subaffittare o subappaltare l'opera. La Citroen, invece, dovrebbe traslocare nei padiglioni 3 e 4 della Fiera, lasciando dunque l'area dello stadio.
> 
> Intanto ecco le parole di Maurizio Treola, direttore del progetto ARUP, al Giornale: "Perchè i residenti dovrebbero tifare Milan? Beh, intanto perché sarà un luogo che soltanto saltuariamente servirà a ospitare una partita di calcio. Il Milan disputerà match una volta ogni 10 giorni, mentre lo stadio sarà aperto 7 giorni su 7. Significa che al suo interno si troveranno servizi, ristoranti e spazi espositivi sempre a disposizione di chi abita vicino. Nell'impianto ci saranno un liceo a indirizzo sportivo, spa, centri fitness, bar e ristoranti. Ma il progetto è aperto e lo spazio davvero enorme: chiederemo quindi al Comune e ai comitati di cosa ha bisogno il quartiere. Centri medici, una sala consiliare. L’albergo sarà un hotel con 300 stanze a 3 e 4 stelle che si svilupperà con una torre che si stacca dalla copertura e la sovrasta. Il tetto dell'impianto non è convenzionale, sarà alto circa due piani di edificio e con una terrazza verde per percorsi pedonali, parchi gioco e molte altre attività. Il primo piano dell'hotel sarà al livello degli skybox, i clienti potranno quindi godersi la partita direttamente dalla propria stanza, con la massima privacy e comfort. Per quanto riguarda il traffico, in zona ci sono 4.000 posti auto disponibili in parcheggi già esistenti. Ulteriori 1.000-1.500 li prevediamo nei sotterranei dello stadio e con ingresso direttamente dall'autostrada, usando il tunnel di via Gattamelata e una rampa che arriva proprio al livello interrato. Ma preferiamo che la gente arrivi soprattutto con i mezzi pubblici. Molte preoccupazioni sentite in questi giorni fanno davvero sorridere, ed è evidente che provengono da chi non ha esperienze internazionali: negli impianti moderni, all'estero, e a capienza ridotta si può creare la cultura di andare alla partita con la famiglia in modo assolutamente pacifico. Negli USA addirittura chi va a una partita di baseball rimane allo stadio 4 ore. Noi pensiamo a qualcosa di simile, quindi con ingressi e deflussi più controllati. Quanto ci vorrà per un sì o un no dal Comune? La legge sugli stadi impegna ad esprimersi entro 6 mesi. Dobbiamo essere positivi, è un progetto assolutamente all'avanguardia e Milano se lo merita”. *



Beh stando a queste dichiarazioni sembra un progetto utile e ben pensato. Mi piace il fatto che verrebbero coinvolti anche gli abitanti per definire alcune scelte.

Vedere la partita dalla camera d'albergo... Praticamente il mio sogno, se realizzano lo stadio lo farò


----------



## ps18ps (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimi aggiornamenti da Calcio&Finanza: il presidente Benedini difende la scelta rossonera affermando che "Il progetto è avveniristico, non è solo uno stadio ma anche molto di più. La nostra assegnazione al Milan è anche un incentivo verso questa svolta culturale, per un calcio per famiglie e meno violento. Il Milan adesso dovrà cercare di ottenere tutte le autorizzazioni, e in Italia sappiamo che ci vuole più tempo per avere le carte in regola piuttosto che costruire. Noi dobbiamo soltanto firmare il contratto con il club. Questo stadio sarà qualcosa di unico al mondo, noi controlleremo che facciano le cose come previste”.
> Intanto ecco il calendario: a gennaio Fondazione Fiera consegnerà materialmente le aree al Milan. Poi serviranno 6 mesi per le autorizzazioni, quindi i lavori se tutto va bene si concluderanno nel 2018. Nel contratto, inoltre, c’è la possibilità futura di una permuta: Fondazione Fiera si prenderà l’albergo e il Milan il resto.  Se il Comune dicesse NO, secondo Benedini perderebbe un'opportunità clamorosa. Un'area da far vivere 7 giorni su 7, e non un mortorio dove c'è paura ad andarci anche di notte. In ogni caso, se il Comune dovesse bloccare il progetto stadio, nel contratto firmato con il Milan si prevede una utilizzazione diversa dei padiglioni 1 e 2. Magari un centro servizi o centro benessere. Chiaramente a carico del Milan che pagherà il canone di affitto, a prescindere dall'approvazione del Comune, a partire dal 1 gennaio 2016 per i prossimi 50 anni. Insomma c'è il rischio potenziale che il Milan paghi 200M per i prossimi 10 lustri senza avere manco lo stadio. A meno che non decida di subaffittare o subappaltare l'opera. La Citroen, invece, dovrebbe traslocare nei padiglioni 3 e 4 della Fiera, lasciando dunque l'area dello stadio.
> 
> Intanto ecco le parole di Maurizio Treola, direttore del progetto ARUP, al Giornale: "Perchè i residenti dovrebbero tifare Milan? Beh, intanto perché sarà un luogo che soltanto saltuariamente servirà a ospitare una partita di calcio. Il Milan disputerà match una volta ogni 10 giorni, mentre lo stadio sarà aperto 7 giorni su 7. Significa che al suo interno si troveranno servizi, ristoranti e spazi espositivi sempre a disposizione di chi abita vicino. Nell'impianto ci saranno un liceo a indirizzo sportivo, spa, centri fitness, bar e ristoranti. Ma il progetto è aperto e lo spazio davvero enorme: chiederemo quindi al Comune e ai comitati di cosa ha bisogno il quartiere. Centri medici, una sala consiliare. L’albergo sarà un hotel con 300 stanze a 3 e 4 stelle che si svilupperà con una torre che si stacca dalla copertura e la sovrasta. Il tetto dell'impianto non è convenzionale, sarà alto circa due piani di edificio e con una terrazza verde per percorsi pedonali, parchi gioco e molte altre attività. Il primo piano dell'hotel sarà al livello degli skybox, i clienti potranno quindi godersi la partita direttamente dalla propria stanza, con la massima privacy e comfort. Per quanto riguarda il traffico, in zona ci sono 4.000 posti auto disponibili in parcheggi già esistenti. Ulteriori 1.000-1.500 li prevediamo nei sotterranei dello stadio e con ingresso direttamente dall'autostrada, usando il tunnel di via Gattamelata e una rampa che arriva proprio al livello interrato. Ma preferiamo che la gente arrivi soprattutto con i mezzi pubblici. Molte preoccupazioni sentite in questi giorni fanno davvero sorridere, ed è evidente che provengono da chi non ha esperienze internazionali: negli impianti moderni, all'estero, e a capienza ridotta si può creare la cultura di andare alla partita con la famiglia in modo assolutamente pacifico. Negli USA addirittura chi va a una partita di baseball rimane allo stadio 4 ore. Noi pensiamo a qualcosa di simile, quindi con ingressi e deflussi più controllati. Quanto ci vorrà per un sì o un no dal Comune? La legge sugli stadi impegna ad esprimersi entro 6 mesi. Dobbiamo essere positivi, è un progetto assolutamente all'avanguardia e Milano se lo merita”. *



solo un dubbio, ma se l'iter con il comune inizia a gennaio, ma se non sbaglio l'anno prossimo ci sono le elezioni comunali giusto? potrebbe influire secondo voi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2015)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> solo un dubbio, ma se l'iter con il comune inizia a gennaio, ma se non sbaglio l'anno prossimo ci sono le elezioni comunali giusto? potrebbe influire secondo voi?



l'iter col Comune dovrebbe iniziare in questi giorni e si spera finisca entro gennaio, quando Fondazione Fiera ci darà materialmente l'area sulla quale potremo iniziare a costruire. 
Le Comunali del 2016 possono giocare un ruolo chiave se fino alla prossima estate restiamo ancora a babbo morto con le approvazioni delle istituzioni, ma speriamo di no.


----------



## ps18ps (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> l'iter col Comune dovrebbe iniziare in questi giorni e si spera finisca entro gennaio, quando Fondazione Fiera ci darà materialmente l'area sulla quale potremo iniziare a costruire.
> Le Comunali del 2016 possono giocare un ruolo chiave se fino alla prossima estate restiamo ancora a babbo morto con le approvazioni delle istituzioni, ma speriamo di no.



ah ok, mi era venuto il dubbio perchè nell'articolo si diceva che a gennaio fondazione fiera dave le "chiavi" al milan e poi partiva l'iter per le approvazioni


----------



## Doctore (9 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fossi ricco comprerei la zona per costruire un inceneritore di uranio per dispetto



Odddiooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo muoiooooooooo hahahahhahahhahhaha


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimi aggiornamenti da Calcio&Finanza: il presidente Benedini difende la scelta rossonera affermando che "Il progetto è avveniristico, non è solo uno stadio ma anche molto di più. La nostra assegnazione al Milan è anche un incentivo verso questa svolta culturale, per un calcio per famiglie e meno violento. Il Milan adesso dovrà cercare di ottenere tutte le autorizzazioni, e in Italia sappiamo che ci vuole più tempo per avere le carte in regola piuttosto che costruire. Noi dobbiamo soltanto firmare il contratto con il club. Questo stadio sarà qualcosa di unico al mondo, noi controlleremo che facciano le cose come previste”.
> Intanto ecco il calendario: a gennaio Fondazione Fiera consegnerà materialmente le aree al Milan. Poi serviranno 6 mesi per le autorizzazioni, quindi i lavori se tutto va bene si concluderanno nel 2018. Nel contratto, inoltre, c’è la possibilità futura di una permuta: Fondazione Fiera si prenderà l’albergo e il Milan il resto.  Se il Comune dicesse NO, secondo Benedini perderebbe un'opportunità clamorosa. Un'area da far vivere 7 giorni su 7, e non un mortorio dove c'è paura ad andarci anche di notte. In ogni caso, se il Comune dovesse bloccare il progetto stadio, nel contratto firmato con il Milan si prevede una utilizzazione diversa dei padiglioni 1 e 2. Magari un centro servizi o centro benessere. Chiaramente a carico del Milan che pagherà il canone di affitto, a prescindere dall'approvazione del Comune, a partire dal 1 gennaio 2016 per i prossimi 50 anni. Insomma c'è il rischio potenziale che il Milan paghi 200M per i prossimi 10 lustri senza avere manco lo stadio. A meno che non decida di subaffittare o subappaltare l'opera. La Citroen, invece, dovrebbe traslocare nei padiglioni 3 e 4 della Fiera, lasciando dunque l'area dello stadio.
> 
> Intanto ecco le parole di Maurizio Treola, direttore del progetto ARUP, al Giornale: "Perchè i residenti dovrebbero tifare Milan? Beh, intanto perché sarà un luogo che soltanto saltuariamente servirà a ospitare una partita di calcio. Il Milan disputerà match una volta ogni 10 giorni, mentre lo stadio sarà aperto 7 giorni su 7. Significa che al suo interno si troveranno servizi, ristoranti e spazi espositivi sempre a disposizione di chi abita vicino. Nell'impianto ci saranno un liceo a indirizzo sportivo, spa, centri fitness, bar e ristoranti. Ma il progetto è aperto e lo spazio davvero enorme: chiederemo quindi al Comune e ai comitati di cosa ha bisogno il quartiere. Centri medici, una sala consiliare. L’albergo sarà un hotel con 300 stanze a 3 e 4 stelle che si svilupperà con una torre che si stacca dalla copertura e la sovrasta. Il tetto dell'impianto non è convenzionale, sarà alto circa due piani di edificio e con una terrazza verde per percorsi pedonali, parchi gioco e molte altre attività. Il primo piano dell'hotel sarà al livello degli skybox, i clienti potranno quindi godersi la partita direttamente dalla propria stanza, con la massima privacy e comfort. Per quanto riguarda il traffico, in zona ci sono 4.000 posti auto disponibili in parcheggi già esistenti. Ulteriori 1.000-1.500 li prevediamo nei sotterranei dello stadio e con ingresso direttamente dall'autostrada, usando il tunnel di via Gattamelata e una rampa che arriva proprio al livello interrato. Ma preferiamo che la gente arrivi soprattutto con i mezzi pubblici. Molte preoccupazioni sentite in questi giorni fanno davvero sorridere, ed è evidente che provengono da chi non ha esperienze internazionali: negli impianti moderni, all'estero, e a capienza ridotta si può creare la cultura di andare alla partita con la famiglia in modo assolutamente pacifico. Negli USA addirittura chi va a una partita di baseball rimane allo stadio 4 ore. Noi pensiamo a qualcosa di simile, quindi con ingressi e deflussi più controllati. Quanto ci vorrà per un sì o un no dal Comune? La legge sugli stadi impegna ad esprimersi entro 6 mesi. Dobbiamo essere positivi, è un progetto assolutamente all'avanguardia e Milano se lo merita”. *



Oddio la storia che dobbiamo pagare l'affitto anche se non avremo l'autorizzazione dal comune mi spaventa e non poco O_O


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Oddio la storia che dobbiamo pagare l'affitto anche se non avremo l'autorizzazione dal comune mi spaventa e non poco O_O



.


----------



## Marilson (9 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Oddio la storia che dobbiamo pagare l'affitto anche se non avremo l'autorizzazione dal comune mi spaventa e non poco O_O



non preoccuparti, ci pensa [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] a far fare profitti alla societa' con i soldi dello smaltimento dell'uranio


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimi aggiornamenti da Calcio&Finanza: il presidente Benedini difende la scelta rossonera affermando che "Il progetto è avveniristico, non è solo uno stadio ma anche molto di più. La nostra assegnazione al Milan è anche un incentivo verso questa svolta culturale, per un calcio per famiglie e meno violento. Il Milan adesso dovrà cercare di ottenere tutte le autorizzazioni, e in Italia sappiamo che ci vuole più tempo per avere le carte in regola piuttosto che costruire. Noi dobbiamo soltanto firmare il contratto con il club. Questo stadio sarà qualcosa di unico al mondo, noi controlleremo che facciano le cose come previste”.
> Intanto ecco il calendario: a gennaio Fondazione Fiera consegnerà materialmente le aree al Milan. Poi serviranno 6 mesi per le autorizzazioni, quindi i lavori se tutto va bene si concluderanno nel 2018. Nel contratto, inoltre, c’è la possibilità futura di una permuta: Fondazione Fiera si prenderà l’albergo e il Milan il resto.  Se il Comune dicesse NO, secondo Benedini perderebbe un'opportunità clamorosa. Un'area da far vivere 7 giorni su 7, e non un mortorio dove c'è paura ad andarci anche di notte. In ogni caso, se il Comune dovesse bloccare il progetto stadio, nel contratto firmato con il Milan si prevede una utilizzazione diversa dei padiglioni 1 e 2. Magari un centro servizi o centro benessere. Chiaramente a carico del Milan che pagherà il canone di affitto, a prescindere dall'approvazione del Comune, a partire dal 1 gennaio 2016 per i prossimi 50 anni. Insomma c'è il rischio potenziale che il Milan paghi 200M per i prossimi 10 lustri senza avere manco lo stadio. A meno che non decida di subaffittare o subappaltare l'opera. La Citroen, invece, dovrebbe traslocare nei padiglioni 3 e 4 della Fiera, lasciando dunque l'area dello stadio.
> 
> Intanto ecco le parole di Maurizio Treola, direttore del progetto ARUP, al Giornale: "Perchè i residenti dovrebbero tifare Milan? Beh, intanto perché sarà un luogo che soltanto saltuariamente servirà a ospitare una partita di calcio. Il Milan disputerà match una volta ogni 10 giorni, mentre lo stadio sarà aperto 7 giorni su 7. Significa che al suo interno si troveranno servizi, ristoranti e spazi espositivi sempre a disposizione di chi abita vicino. Nell'impianto ci saranno un liceo a indirizzo sportivo, spa, centri fitness, bar e ristoranti. Ma il progetto è aperto e lo spazio davvero enorme: chiederemo quindi al Comune e ai comitati di cosa ha bisogno il quartiere. Centri medici, una sala consiliare. L’albergo sarà un hotel con 300 stanze a 3 e 4 stelle che si svilupperà con una torre che si stacca dalla copertura e la sovrasta. Il tetto dell'impianto non è convenzionale, sarà alto circa due piani di edificio e con una terrazza verde per percorsi pedonali, parchi gioco e molte altre attività. Il primo piano dell'hotel sarà al livello degli skybox, i clienti potranno quindi godersi la partita direttamente dalla propria stanza, con la massima privacy e comfort. Per quanto riguarda il traffico, in zona ci sono 4.000 posti auto disponibili in parcheggi già esistenti. Ulteriori 1.000-1.500 li prevediamo nei sotterranei dello stadio e con ingresso direttamente dall'autostrada, usando il tunnel di via Gattamelata e una rampa che arriva proprio al livello interrato. Ma preferiamo che la gente arrivi soprattutto con i mezzi pubblici. Molte preoccupazioni sentite in questi giorni fanno davvero sorridere, ed è evidente che provengono da chi non ha esperienze internazionali: negli impianti moderni, all'estero, e a capienza ridotta si può creare la cultura di andare alla partita con la famiglia in modo assolutamente pacifico. Negli USA addirittura chi va a una partita di baseball rimane allo stadio 4 ore. Noi pensiamo a qualcosa di simile, quindi con ingressi e deflussi più controllati. Quanto ci vorrà per un sì o un no dal Comune? La legge sugli stadi impegna ad esprimersi entro 6 mesi. Dobbiamo essere positivi, è un progetto assolutamente all'avanguardia e Milano se lo merita”. *




Ma chi ce lo fa fare...
Comincio a temere pure casi di black-bloc, quando inizieranno i lavori.
Facciomolo fuori da Milano e buonanotte.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma chi ce lo fa fare...
> Comincio a temere pure casi di black-bloc, quando inizieranno i lavori.
> Facciomolo fuori da Milano e buonanotte.



A quel punto si resta a San Siro e si ristruttura da capo...


----------



## demonark (9 Luglio 2015)

boh , a me la zona non convince per nulla.....
se il milan non ha ''unto'' già le persone giuste, credo che avrete solo dei grandi bordelli che vi ritarderanno l'inizio dei lavori.....
a me il progetto piace molto, ma avrei optato per costruirlo in una zona dove poi non mi rompeva nessuno le palle e dopo un anno posavo la prima pietra di inizio lavori.
ora potrebbe diventare un odissea.....


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ultimi aggiornamenti da Calcio&Finanza: il presidente Benedini difende la scelta rossonera affermando che "Il progetto è avveniristico, non è solo uno stadio ma anche molto di più. La nostra assegnazione al Milan è anche un incentivo verso questa svolta culturale, per un calcio per famiglie e meno violento. Il Milan adesso dovrà cercare di ottenere tutte le autorizzazioni, e in Italia sappiamo che ci vuole più tempo per avere le carte in regola piuttosto che costruire. Noi dobbiamo soltanto firmare il contratto con il club. Questo stadio sarà qualcosa di unico al mondo, noi controlleremo che facciano le cose come previste”.
> Intanto ecco il calendario: a gennaio Fondazione Fiera consegnerà materialmente le aree al Milan. Poi serviranno 6 mesi per le autorizzazioni, quindi i lavori se tutto va bene si concluderanno nel 2018. Nel contratto, inoltre, c’è la possibilità futura di una permuta: Fondazione Fiera si prenderà l’albergo e il Milan il resto.  Se il Comune dicesse NO, secondo Benedini perderebbe un'opportunità clamorosa. Un'area da far vivere 7 giorni su 7, e non un mortorio dove c'è paura ad andarci anche di notte. In ogni caso, se il Comune dovesse bloccare il progetto stadio, nel contratto firmato con il Milan si prevede una utilizzazione diversa dei padiglioni 1 e 2. Magari un centro servizi o centro benessere. Chiaramente a carico del Milan che pagherà il canone di affitto, a prescindere dall'approvazione del Comune, a partire dal 1 gennaio 2016 per i prossimi 50 anni. Insomma c'è il rischio potenziale che il Milan paghi 200M per i prossimi 10 lustri senza avere manco lo stadio. A meno che non decida di subaffittare o subappaltare l'opera. La Citroen, invece, dovrebbe traslocare nei padiglioni 3 e 4 della Fiera, lasciando dunque l'area dello stadio.
> 
> Intanto ecco le parole di Maurizio Treola, direttore del progetto ARUP, al Giornale: "Perchè i residenti dovrebbero tifare Milan? Beh, intanto perché sarà un luogo che soltanto saltuariamente servirà a ospitare una partita di calcio. Il Milan disputerà match una volta ogni 10 giorni, mentre lo stadio sarà aperto 7 giorni su 7. Significa che al suo interno si troveranno servizi, ristoranti e spazi espositivi sempre a disposizione di chi abita vicino. Nell'impianto ci saranno un liceo a indirizzo sportivo, spa, centri fitness, bar e ristoranti. Ma il progetto è aperto e lo spazio davvero enorme: chiederemo quindi al Comune e ai comitati di cosa ha bisogno il quartiere. Centri medici, una sala consiliare. L’albergo sarà un hotel con 300 stanze a 3 e 4 stelle che si svilupperà con una torre che si stacca dalla copertura e la sovrasta. Il tetto dell'impianto non è convenzionale, sarà alto circa due piani di edificio e con una terrazza verde per percorsi pedonali, parchi gioco e molte altre attività. Il primo piano dell'hotel sarà al livello degli skybox, i clienti potranno quindi godersi la partita direttamente dalla propria stanza, con la massima privacy e comfort. Per quanto riguarda il traffico, in zona ci sono 4.000 posti auto disponibili in parcheggi già esistenti. Ulteriori 1.000-1.500 li prevediamo nei sotterranei dello stadio e con ingresso direttamente dall'autostrada, usando il tunnel di via Gattamelata e una rampa che arriva proprio al livello interrato. Ma preferiamo che la gente arrivi soprattutto con i mezzi pubblici. Molte preoccupazioni sentite in questi giorni fanno davvero sorridere, ed è evidente che provengono da chi non ha esperienze internazionali: negli impianti moderni, all'estero, e a capienza ridotta si può creare la cultura di andare alla partita con la famiglia in modo assolutamente pacifico. Negli USA addirittura chi va a una partita di baseball rimane allo stadio 4 ore. Noi pensiamo a qualcosa di simile, quindi con ingressi e deflussi più controllati. Quanto ci vorrà per un sì o un no dal Comune? La legge sugli stadi impegna ad esprimersi entro 6 mesi. Dobbiamo essere positivi, è un progetto assolutamente all'avanguardia e Milano se lo merita”. *



La qualità del progetto Portello è tale da consentire il superamento del vaglio politico ed amministrativo. L'opposizione ad esso ha motivazioni che risiedono nella prepolitica, nel pregiudizio nimby fine a se stesso. E le conseguenze di un eventuale diniego sarebbero appunto di tipo prepolitico ed irrazionale, ovvero il risentimento di quella parte dell'elettorato di fede rossonera nei confronti di una amministrazione guidata da un sindaco nerazzurro. Fossi in lui ci penserei bene: Milano è piena di rossoneri.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Luglio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non preoccuparti, ci pensa [MENTION=36]er piscio de gatto[/MENTION] a far fare profitti alla societa' con i soldi dello smaltimento dell'uranio



Oggi mi hanno accreditato lo stipendio quindi siamo un po' più vicini


----------



## cremone (9 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A quel punto si resta a San Siro e si ristruttura da capo...



1) San Siro è di proprietà del comune.
2)Per ristrutturarlo bene servirebbero le zone adiacenti e anche qui servirebbe l'approvazione del comune senza contare che l'area del trotto è sotto vincolo del ministero dei beni culturali (altro ostacolo).

In conclusione se questo progetto non va in porto, meglio fare lo stadio fuori Milano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Luglio 2015)

*Chiara Bisconti, assessore allo Sport del Comune di Milano, da il suo parere favorevole: "Il valore che avrebbe per la la città è altissimo. Sull’ubicazione e sulla sostenibilità, invece, ne discuteremo in questi giorni. La vice sindaco ha espresso semplicemente l’opinione che ci stiamo costruendo. Il valore di avere due stadi e di ricevere quindi tanti investimenti, che creeranno nuovi posti di lavoro, è certamente importante per la nostra città. Tuttavia siamo in attesa di ricevere il progetto definitivo per visionarlo. Una cosa è certa: la politica non deve ostacolare un progetto così importante e che potrebbe dare nuovo lustro alla città. Inoltre, se si dovesse realizzare, anche il tunnel di Gattamelata verrebbe utilizzato per quella che è la sua funzione e permetterebbe al Comune di sfruttare un investimento importante fatto negli anni addietro. Le tempistiche sono tutte da verificare. Ma, ripeto, non saremo d'intralcio".*


----------



## Casnop (9 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Chiara Bisconti, assessore allo Sport del Comune di Milano, da il suo parere favorevole: "Il valore che avrebbe per la la città è altissimo. Sull’ubicazione e sulla sostenibilità, invece, ne discuteremo in questi giorni. La vice sindaco ha espresso semplicemente l’opinione che ci stiamo costruendo. Il valore di avere due stadi e di ricevere quindi tanti investimenti, che creeranno nuovi posti di lavoro, è certamente importante per la nostra città. Tuttavia siamo in attesa di ricevere il progetto definitivo per visionarlo. Una cosa è certa: la politica non deve ostacolare un progetto così importante e che potrebbe dare nuovo lustro alla città. Inoltre, se si dovesse realizzare, anche il tunnel di Gattamelata verrebbe utilizzato per quella che è la sua funzione e permetterebbe al Comune di sfruttare un investimento importante fatto negli anni addietro. Le tempistiche sono tutte da verificare. Ma, ripeto, non saremo d'intralcio".*



Furia francese, ritirata spagnola. In una parola, politica.


----------

